# [LPF] The Ringling Affair



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2013)

Short urban adventure to help Barton Ringling

DM: Perrinmiller
Judge: Mowgli

Heroes:
Qalabash Baram (GlassEye) - 1st Level Human Magus
Mystie  Thissiledew (Satin_Knights)  - 1st Level Gnome Oracle

Retired:
Jericho Calivaire (Rift) - 1st Level Human Monk
Harkoz  D'Vorza (Triskaideka) - 1st Level Half-orc Wizard
Emily  Halten (OperationMaximumBear) - 1st Level Aasimar Synthesist
Uff (RunGord) - Human Fighter

[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 27 Aug 2013 & Ends 1 Nov 2013
Uff joins on 9 Sep 2013, Uff ejected on 26 Oct 2013 (Last day active 18 Oct 2013 - 42 days)
Harkoz ejected on 24 Sep 2013 (Last day active 8 Sep 2013 - 13 days)
Jericho ejected on 24 Sep 2013 (Last day active 10 Sep 2013 - 15 days)
Emily/Mother ejected on 26 Oct 2013 (Last active 15 Oct - 50 days)

Enc1: 805XP (10 Oct 2013)
Enc2: 600XP (26 Oct 2013) - Only Mystie & Qalabash
[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Enc1: Mwk longsword (315gp), 3 Bolas (15gp), CLW Potion (50gp), 2 x longbow (150gp), 40 arrows (2gp), 1 x shortsword (10gp), 1 dagger (2gp), 106gp = 650gp
Enc2: 550gp reward
[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]
*Uff* receives 201+42x7 (294) = *495XP* & 301+42*6=*553gp*
*Harkoz* receives 13x7= *91XP* & 13*6=*78gp*
*Jericho* receives 15x7= *105XP* & 15*6=*90gp*
*Emily* receives 201+50x7 (350) = *551XP* & 301+50*6=*601gp*
*Qalabash* receives *963XP* & *+996gp*
*Mystie* receives *963XP* & *+996gp*
[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group  initiatives,     rolling   them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within     48-72  hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless  stated by a     character  that  their actions are to follow another  character, they     will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if  there was no      communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and  move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/   on-line dice      rollers for the players.  The DM will use his own   purple dice at home or      an on-line random number generator.

* Please use the exact BBCode link Invisible Castle provides. This requires an Account at Invis Castle to add. Notes section of the Dice Roll should list exactly what the roll is for and the target designated (ie. "Bite vs. Orc 4") in the block that is provided when you are logged in. Including any variable modifiers that make the bonuses different than normal such as flanking, Point Blank Shot, or Penalty for firing into Melee. This is a good example:  Spiked Chain vs. Orc 4 (Kn Dev & -2/+4 PA) (1d20+11=12, 2d4+10=14) 
I do not want to take the extra time to click any extra links during my updates.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the        DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed     the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure     giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as  time    XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level, generally you may do so  immediately  once combat is finished. Subject to DM approval if the  timing is okay. Regardless the date of actual leveling will not change  even if use of the new level is delayed in IC action.

* Leveling up mid-campaign: This grants the extra hp, but  does not   heal damage, and grants  any     additional spell slots, but not  spells   prepared.  A caster  capable  of    spontaneously casting could use    these slots normally, a  cleric  could    only use them for cure or   inflict  spells, a druid for  summon   nature's   ally, etc.  Prepared   casters may  prepare spells in  these   slots as if   they had left the   slots blank for  the day, if  they are   able to do so.    They can go   through the appropriate spell  preparation   as if they had   already   rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot        preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler        block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required   in      every IC post.

* Game Mechanics should be placed in a sblock, leaving only IC  content/narration & a character avatar in the meat of a post. 

* Do not quote another person's IC content in your post narration.

* Tactical Grids will be using Ditzie, the players will be updating their  movements themselves in combat and posting up the new URLs. Whenever you  post IC, include the latest map even if your character did not  move. This way everyone knows you are done with it. There is no limit  to the number times we can update the map. Instead of editing a map link  (unless you are the last post), please post a new link if you update  again.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2013)

Barton Ringling heads to the table and stands beside it, gesturing for you all to sit down.

"Please be seated. The pretty lass Trixie will bring the wine shortly."

"I have need of some capable individuals such as yourselves to accompany me. I have an appointment to accept delivery of something special that I commissioned to be obtained. I will need assistance in bringing it to my home. The meeting is not for two hours."

"So, while we wait, please introduce yourselves and tell me your expertise."

        *GM:*  No, we will not RP for two hours.   Just enough to get everyone acquainted quickly.


----------



## Rift-LPF (Aug 27, 2013)

Jericho places his pack on the table beneath his plate and hangs his  cloak off the stool he sits on. With a slight roll of his shoulders he  sat down and, waiting for the others to gather, began to go over his  qualifications.

"As I mentioned before, my experience is in  transporting packages. Doing so securely has required being able to spot  trouble in advance, assess situations quickly and accurately, and  eliminate threats when needed."

Jericho rests his forearm on the table in front of him after the word  "threats". The heavy "thud" of the glistening metal encasing it seems to  eliminate any doubt as to his implications.

"Doing so discreetly has meant knowing what palms to grease, what  answers to give, and convincing the curious that poking and prodding  wouldn't be worth the trouble it would bring. Of course, being able to  work well with others has always made a job easier; I'm not without my  convictions on occasion but I am a professional foremost."

He's silent for a moment before a contemplative look crosses his face "I have to say though that I won't be up for anything else involving giant mollusks tonight." Escapes his lips as an afterthought before he turns expectantly to the rest of the table.

View attachment 58685
Jericho Calivaire

[sblock=OOC]
Jericho Calivaire
What are we looking at in terms of a stat block?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 27, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

"Bravo, Jericho!"

Qalabash beams at everyone gathered, laces his fingers together and places his hands on the table top.

"Some of you young worthies know my name from my introduction earlier.  However, for our benefactor's sake and for those of you who missed that introduction: I am Qalabash Baram.  I am fluent in the local Landellian dialect, Southern, and Inner Sea, as well as the tongue of the Kholani and other fey and that of Giantish, though I am told my accent in that language is, uhmm, hoity toity and not gutteral enough.  _I hope that was a proper usage,_" he says in an aside to Jericho.

The older man's eyes roll up as if attempting to study his own eyebrows without a mirror, or perhaps he is just trying to figure out what else to say.

"I have some small skill in the magical arts and can defend myself in fight, if necessary."

He nods as if convinced that is enough for the moment.




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 27, 2013)

*Mystie Thissiledew ~ gnome healer 1*

Mystie, excited she got a job on her first try, follows the group over to the table.  A table she could walk under if she ducks slightly.  Hmm.  Looking around, she sees this tavern does have its share of wee folk chairs.  Pulling one of the normal chairs out of the way, she makes her way over to another table.  Taking the empty gnome chair, she pushes.  It lets out a horrendous screech as it starts moving.  But determined, she moves a proper chair for herself to Barton's table.  Climbing the rungs, she finally gets up and gets settled in.  

Slightly winded, she pauses for a second before beginning.  "I am Mystie.  Mystie, what was that other part they want, oh yeah, Mystie Thissiledew.  The women of my family are conduit healers.  We bear the pain so others may fight.  The time for me to take my momma's and grand momma's place in the line of time is fast approaching.  So, I am here to build my strength.  Build my resolve.  Make my body strong so it can bear the pain that will come.  I cannot do all that my grand mamma can, but the first pains should be coming before my next birthday."  

"Mother Rabbit has blessed me with the power to heal.  In groups, or one on one, I can mend your wounds.  The Wandering Moon has blessed me with the power to tug at the strings of chance. My enemies never have their best days around me.  In time, I will be able to steal your pain.  To take your wounds upon myself.  Then, I have to heal myself, but I can do that while you are fighting your fights."

"I am small.  I am slow.  Alone, I'd lose a wrestling match with a house cat.  But, in my grand momma's memory, no invaders have breached a wall of gnomes that was reinforced with conduit healers.  We heal, you fight, we win.  That is my heritage.  That is my destiny."

Mystie surprises herself at the pride and details that just spill forth to these strangers.  But, they are the ones she will have to protect, so they should know her truly. Thinking to herself, _{{And my flaws, well, I can cover those up for now.  I need this job.  Tell him the best, not the worst.}}_

[section]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 10 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls a 1, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Aug 27, 2013)

*Emily Halten, Female Human (as far as you can tell)*

Emily is almost as pleased with herself as Mystie is, and she drinks in the gnome's long speech with wide eyes.  "My name is Emily Halten," she says, "and I promise you that my fr--my allies, my Mother, and I will do everything in our power to protect you!"

The hard part hasn't started yet, but even so: this adventure thing is going _great_!

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 17 (12 touch, 15 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Wooden Shield/Empty

1st-level Spells: 3/3 (ASF 15%)
Summon Monster I: 8/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 9/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rift-LPF (Aug 28, 2013)

*Jericho - Human*

"Pardon my prodding Miss Halten, I appreciate the enthusiasm and you're certainly dressed the part, but do you and your allies have any particular skills or experience?" Jericho interjects, urging the young girl to continue.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Jericho Calivaire
Martial Artist 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception\Sense Motive:*+6 *Diplomacy/Bluff:* +6 *Intimidate:* +5

*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 12 Flat-footed) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 12 Current HP: 12
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* Alchemical Silver Cestus (hand still free)
*Ammo:* 30
*Conditions:* n/a
*Special:*
Stunning Fist: 1/1 daily uses [DC 12][/sblock]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Aug 28, 2013)

*Emily Halten, Pretty Much Human*

Emily turns to Jericho, suddenly a little shy.  "Oh, you like my armor?  Thanks; it's new.  It's kinda heavy but I guess I'll get used to it.  Anyway, Mother and my friends are really talented.  My eagles can fly, of course, the beetles glow in the dark, and Mother...well, I'll introduce you guys later.  They can do lots of things, but their best skill is killing evil."

Emily pauses, not quite satisfied with that.  "Oh, right, and me.  I'm a sorceress, I think, but I'm not really a fighter.  I'm more the mischievous prankster type."[sblock=ooc]And she doesn't have any _mage armor_ for Jericho yet, sorry.  Next level [/sblock][sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1

AC: 17 (12 touch, 15 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Wooden Shield/Empty

1st-level Spells: 3/3 (ASF 15%)
Summon Monster I: 8/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 9/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Triskaideka (Aug 28, 2013)

The hlaf-orcish youth quietly took his seat at the table as he listened in on his prospective employer's speech. A delivery? That seemed simple enough, but if he was hiring mercs and adventurers then there probably was some real risk of combat. Patiently, he waited for the others to introduce themselves, and weighed each individual's introduction as they spoke.

At Jericho, he nodded appreciatively- another professional, perhaps someone he could get along with. Towards Qalabash, his expression was neutral, perhaps reflecting the turbaned man's relatively information-light introduction. Mystie's introduction got a raised eyebrow at what seemed to be her giving an inspirational speech rather than a formal introduction- then again, one got all kinds of eccentrics in the business. Emily's bare-bones intro got two raised eyebrows, one for the absolute lack of useful information, another for the curious exclamation.

Harkoz's nostrils flared in sudden exhalation, and he stood with his clawed hands clasped tightly behind his back, his raven shuffling about on his bare, tattooed shoulder. "I am Harkoz D'Vorza. Mercenary work is my family business, and I've spent an additional two years serving professionally in the Grey Legion. My experience is broad in that sense. I'm a wizard by trade and specialized in the school of Conjuration. My spell allotment is tooled towards support. I make my allies better fighters and trip up our opponents. Do _not_​ expected me to throw around fireballs. That being said, with prior warning I can retool my spell selection for utility." The half-orc sat again, allowing the others to digest the information while he waited for Ringling to continue.






 [sblock=StatsHarkoz D'vorza Wizard (Conjuration) 1
Initiative: +2 Perception: +3/5* Sense Motive: +2

AC: 12 (12 Touch, 10 Flat-footed) Current AC: 12
HP: 11 Current HP: 11
CMB: +0 CMD: 12 Fort: +2/4* Ref: +3 Will: +3

In Hand: Whip
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:

0-level: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation
1st level: Sleep, Shield, Enlarge Person, Grease

Special:
Shift: Teleport to space within sight if it does not provoke AoO, 5 ft per 2 Wizard lvls (min 5), 3 + Int mod per day. 8/8 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2013)

Barton Ringling glances around the table and he sits down as everyone has joined him, including the half-orc wizard with the crow that he had not spoken with. While he waits for the  wine, he joins in the conversation.

He chuckles at Jericho's jest and replies, "No, I can  assure you. There will be no giant mollusks involved. At least of my  doing. It is well done that you and Qalabash are capable with the skills  of being guards. Such escorts are very appropriate, I should think for  this meeting."

Smiling at the gnome he says, "That sounds very  noble and we should hope there will be little fighting to be had,  Mystie. But if so, a healer we shall need."

Barton is likewise  puzzled at Emily's words and agrees with Jericho's sentiments. But the  explanation causes him to nod, "Pranks indeed, milady Emily? Hopefully  we shall not need those. I must say that these allies must surely be  powerful. Will your mother be joining us before we leave?"

Finally he nods a greeting to the half-orc wizard who must have overhead them speaking at the bar. "Well met, Legionnaire. I am sure your experience will be welcome."

He pauses as Trixie delivers the wine and pours them goblets. With a tip of silver, she flounces on her way with the pigtails bouncing in her wake.  Barton resumes in a more business-like manner.

"Well, I think you all will be able to help me.  I contracted some men to acquire something and deliver it to me here in Venza. I was not able to actually hire the most trustworthy sorts, but they claimed to be capable. I already paid half the fee and they are to receive the rest when we meet as I accept the crate."

"I dare say I am worried of two things. First, I am carrying some fair amount of coin and I do not want to be mugged along the way. Second, I would not put it past the men I hired to demand more money."

"Unfortunately, I will not be able to pay more than standard fees after paying the balance of the funds owed for my delivery."

"Is this acceptable?"

        *GM:*  Fee for services will be the TBG afterwards.     
[sblock=OOC Stuff]Re: Character Image IC.
*@Rift*, the attachment method doesn't really work. Best is to host it and post it using  tags around the URL.
 Here are Jericho, Emily, and Mother (click the picture and you can gain the actual link to it):
[URL="http://s956.photobucket.com/user/perrinmiller/media/Living%20Pathfinder/Jericho_zps18cee350.png.html"][IMG]http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/perrinmiller/Living%20Pathfinder/Jericho_zps18cee350.png[/URL] 

 



Concerning Stat blocks:
Mainly  I want them to track dynamic things that would not be continually  updated on your sheet. The link to the sheet allows fast access to the  rest. I don't need skills, initiative, or weapons stats, so you can  remove them if you want since they don't change. It is up to you guys, though.
*@Rift*, it looks fine.
*@OpMaxBear*, please add "Conditions in Effect:" & a link to your char sheet.
*@Triskaideka,* if you plan on using your familiar please add some basics for Kor to your mini-stats as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Rift-LPF (Aug 28, 2013)

*Jericho - Human Monk*

"Unremarkable pay for unremarkable work  seems fair enough to me, though my opinion may be skewed as I have said  money is only part of my reason for taking on this job. To avoid any  dispute later, however..." Jericho replies, his tone turning more detached as he continues "-if your second worry is true and the party you previously hired becomes... excessively aggressive in their demands-"

Choosing the right way to word his question is apparently difficult, the boys brow furrowing slightly as he proceeds "-what are your plans for that money if events obviate the need to pay that balance?"

[sblock=Stat Block]
Jericho Calivaire
Martial Artist 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception\Sense Motive:*+6 *Diplomacy/Bluff:* +6 *Intimidate:* +5

*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 12 Flat-footed) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 12 Current HP: 12
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* Alchemical Silver Cestus (hand still free)
*Ammo:* 30
*Conditions:* n/a
*Special:*
Stunning Fist: 1/1 daily uses [DC 12][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash nods acceptance of the job but backs it up verbally anyway.

"Indeed, sir, those terms are acceptable.  We shall protect you from thuggery of all sorts, aid in the retrieval of your _possession_, enforce the terms of the contract you have made... in exchange for the sum you have offered."

Though there was a slight but noticeable emphasis upon the word 'possession' Qalabash's manner implies that while he might be curious what that item is he knows it is not a matter to concern himself over.  Others may feel differently, of course.




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 29, 2013)

*Mystie Thissiledew ~ gnome healer 1*

"Yeah, that's a good job.  If things go well, I just have to look menacing and intimidating.  If they go bad, I have to do what I came out here to do. Either way, I get paid. I like that job."    

Mystie starts practicing her intimidating stare while waiting to leave.  But, the little girl in armor a bit big for her, sitting in a highchair, well... 

... safe money would still be on a house cat.





Mystie Thissiledew


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Barton Ringling's eyes narrow in response to Jericho's question, "Well,  that would really depend on what happens now, doesn't it? I am not  hiring you for an assassination."

"If things do happen to turn to  violence, I can imagine that I will be able compensate more for greater  services rendered if I feel that is warranted. But, it is my money to  do with as I wish. Of course, anything you take from them afterwards is  yours by right."

Seeing Qalabash and Mystie agree to the offer, he looks to the others to make sure there are no more questions or concerns.


----------



## Rift-LPF (Aug 29, 2013)

Jericho shrugs at Bartons obvious derision. "Better to clearly discuss expectations and unpleasant scenarios now, than following a confrontation when tensions are high and weapons are drawn. I've had bad experiences with otherwise good groups when unexpected valuables enter into the equation. For my part, bloodshed is not part of the reputation I'm looking to build for myself."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Jericho Calivaire
Martial Artist 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception\Sense Motive:*+6 *Diplomacy/Bluff:* +6 *Intimidate:* +5

*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 12 Flat-footed) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 12 Current HP: 12
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* Alchemical Silver Cestus (hand still free)
*Ammo:* 30
*Conditions:* n/a
*Special:*
Stunning Fist: 1/1 daily uses [DC 12][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

"Splendid!  Now that that is cleared up we can proceed with the acceptance of employment and move along to the actual employment itself of which I am very grateful to have.  Yes, Master Calivaire?"  Qalabash leans over to the young man and whispers loudly.  "Ah, point of fact, you haven't actually _agreed_ as of yet.  But I am sure that is just an oversight.  Glad to be working alongside you!"  He playfully claps Jericho on the shoulder and turns his attention to the others in the group.

"And you, Harkoz?" he asks with raised brows.  "This standing back and looking scary looks to be just your kettle of tea, yes?  Yes?  What's the matter?  Crow got your tongue?  Ha, ha!"

Qalabash chuckles and turns his attention to Mystie and Emily.  "Ferocious, Miss Thissiledew!  Keep up the good work!  And you, Emily?  Will your mother be arriving?  She must cut a handsome figure, indeed, if you are anything to go by.  Tell me, is your, ah, _father_ still in the picture?  Yes, we shall put the fear into them with our trio of ferocious, fine, females!"

Qalabash smiles broadly exposing a mouthful of square, horsey teeth that look entirely too large for his mouth.  He nods as if, in his mind at least, everything is settled and he is ready to go.




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Aug 30, 2013)

Emily wants to be professional and haggle with Mr. Ringling, but she doesn't want to scare off her first employer.  She tries to compromise with a knowing, worldly silence.[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1

AC: 17 (12 touch, 15 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Wooden Shield/Empty
Conditions: None

1st-level Spells: 3/3 (ASF 15%)
Summon Monster I: 8/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 9/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Triskaideka (Aug 30, 2013)

Harkoz opened his mouth to answer answer Ringling, but Qalabash's teasing came first. The half orc blinked slowly at the man and asked in an even tone, "Do you find me scary?" His raven, Kor, cackled hideously from his perch, and in any case the question appeared rhetorical, since the young wizard turned his attention right back to Ringling, stating, "The terms of your offer are agreeable to me, Mr. Ringling. I am eager to begin work at once." The half-orc stood again, apparently ready to depart.









 [sblock=StatsHarkoz D'vorza Wizard (Conjuration) 1
HP: 11 Current HP: 11
In Hand: Whip
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:

0-level: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation
1st level: Sleep, Shield, Enlarge Person, Grease

Special:
Shift: Teleport to space within sight if it does not provoke AoO, 5 ft per 2 Wizard lvls (min 5), 3 + Int mod per day. 8/8 remaining.

Kor, Raven Familiar
HP: 5 Current HP: 5
Conditions: n/a

*OOC: Went ahead and stripped out anything that doesn't change. Is this alright?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2013)

Barton Ringling mirrors Qalabash's excitement as he  raises his glass with most of you agreeing to the job, "Very  well, let us a toast to a successful venture."

"I appreciate your  enthusiasm, Master Harkoz. However, we have over a hour before we need  to depart for the meeting. Please take a seat, there is no rush as we  get to know one another."

"I would like to know how you intend to  go about executing the duties before we leave. Will there be any  preparations?"

He bids the half-orc to sit down once  more as he turns to Emily, "Master Qalabash brings up some  point. Speak up, are we waiting for your mother? Or are you not going  along without her permission?"

        *GM:*  Generally, I will not advance a  scene until I have let enough time go by to ensure everyone had a  chance to post & finish their interactions. The meeting is still 2  hours away IC and we make a significant jump forward in time when we actually do  leave the DWI. I think 1-2 more rounds of posts should be about  right.


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Aug 31, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

Emily shakes her head.  "I don't need my Mother's permission, and we don't need to wait for her.  When I call her, she'll come.  But unless something goes very wrong, we won't even need her."  She tries to give Jericho a wry look.[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1

AC: 17 (12 touch, 15 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Wooden Shield/Empty
Conditions: None

1st-level Spells: 3/3 (ASF 15%)
Summon Monster I: 8/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 9/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 31, 2013)

*Mystie Thissiledew ~ gnome healer 1*

"Preparations?  Well, lets see here."  Peeking under the table, "They got their swords.  He's got his big stick."  She pops her head back up.  "We got our armor.  Mother Rabbit gave me the same spells this morning as she did yesterday.  If she gives me something different, I know it will be a weird day.   So, I think we got our things together." 

Pausing for a second to think on it, "What we don't have is answers. I suppose the questions are to come first."
"Let's see..." *taking a deep breath*
"How many people are we meeting?"
"How big and heavy is the thing they are bringing you?"
"Where are they bringing it to?"
"Who is going to carry the thing away?"
"When the other guys were hired, did they tell you about their special skills?"
"Are there any cultural taboos about the item or items we need to know about?"
"Is it living and breathing?"
"Is anyone else going to claim they own it instead?"
"Have you seen them before?"
"What will they be wearing?"
"Are they going to be armed?"
"Is there a horse and cart involved?"
"Do they have spell casters?"
*she takes a breath*
"Are you buying us dinner before we go work?"
"Are you armed?"
"Can you throw spells about?"
"If the city guard comes, are you going to be worried or relieved?"
"Where are we escorting you to after you get *it*?"
"Is that a long way away?"
"Do we need horses?  Even a pony is too big for me.  Can I have a dog?  Please?"
"Can I call him Rover?"
"Is this job going to take long?"
"If it goes past midnight, where are we going to sleep?"
*taking another breath*

"Umm, umm, Yeah, yeah. That's a lot of questions."

[section][sblock=actions]Sense Motive if Barton flinches at a question (1d20+0=19)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 10 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls a 1, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2013)

_*~ 1:05pm: The Dunn Wright Inn ~*_







Barton Ringling nods as he begins to understand something more about Emily the sorceress.

With Mystie's questions beginning, he opens his mouth to reply to the first question about his delivery. But after the gnome continues to add more questions he shuts it after she starts back to asking about those he contracted to acquire the contents of the crate.  He tries to reply again when she takes a breath, but she doesn't stop and he closes his mouth once more.  The imitation of a fish trying to breath air instead of water continues another time yet before Mystie finally finishes.

It is hard to say if any one question caused Barton stress, he did not appear to be concerned about any of them after the questions were clearly not going to stop for any answers.

He chuckles, "Is that all you want to know?"

"I have only met the man in charge of the delivery. I presume he has some men with, he did not go out abroad by himself. He mentioned 'men' when we talked before. My guess, they are men capable of handling themselves."

"The crate with my possession is going to require the two strongest of you to carry. But, that is one of the reasons I am hiring you.  I will need you to carry it from the meeting place in the Docks District to my home. Once we leave here, it is probably only going to take us an hour maybe. Not much longer than that."

"If you are hungry, I can order up some food as well."

Some of you noticed before that Barton had a rapier and a whip on his belt. They were not concealed and clearly visible through the opening of his coat.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

"Bravo, Miss Thissiledew!  I knew you'd prove your worth; just expected it to be later rather than sooner.  Big brains in a little package, and all that.  Glad to have them working on our side!  You should take a lesson there, Miss Halten.  Never be afraid to speak your mind!  I'm not, ha ha!  But then, the older you get the more you realize that other people's opinions of you just do not matter one whit."

Qalabash winks at Harkoz.  "Isn't that right, Master D'Vorza?

Thank you, dear," says Qalabash as Trixie hands drinks round the table.  He peers into his cup to make sure that the liquid in no way resembles what he was given before while at the bar.  Satisfied that it is just wine he takes a sip and nods appreciatively.

"You, sir," says Qalabash turning his attention to Barton Ringling, "Asked about preparations.  I have defensive spells, useful for nearly every situation, prepared and my back is as limber as it can be for one my age.  Although two silvers would acquire the services of a pair of stout porters allowing those of us with more specialized skills to focus more upon the protection than upon the hefting and hauling.  Have you, ah, considered this tack, sir?"




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2013)

_*~ 1:05pm: The Dunn Wright Inn ~*_






Barton Ringling casually replies to Qalabash's question, "Of course, but that would pose a few problems."

"But if you all carry it, then i save the silver and I can depend on you to not flee with it at the first sign of trouble. Also the guild would raise my insurance rates if one of their porters gets killed."


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Sep 2, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

Emily glances around.  Though her new companions look confident and capable, none of them have the "giant wall of muscle" look that she's come to associate with professional porters.

Oh well.  It'll work itself out somehow.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 2, 2013)

"Thank you. A bowl of fruit would be nice."

After listening to the answers, "Well, I think I can safely say I won't be nominated to carry the crate.", followed by a giggle. Then her face turns somber.  Turning to Qalabash, "Which guild takes care of us?  Momma didn't say anything about a guild."




Mystie Thissiledew


----------



## Triskaideka (Sep 2, 2013)

"Opinions matter if you care about the impression you make on the person with the opinion. If you do not, it is a non-issue. Since in practice one does not really interact much with the vast number of people one might make an impression on, then yes, I agree in principle." Harkoz's tone was very matter of fact. If he had noted that Qalabash was joking around then he was almost certainly purposefully not playing along. Taking a seat again, the wizard considered the situation of the carrying of the package.

"I agree with Qalabash, sir. The strongest amongst us are most likely to be front-line fighters. If they carry the package between them they will be at a disadvantage if we are set upon by brigands, and thus we all will be. Furthermore, if they move at the front, as they ordinarily would, they will place the package at risk. But if they move in the middle, less capable fighters will have to take up the forward position, which is tactically undesirable." The half-orc steepled his fingers, his black talons clicking together slightly as they touched. He considered Ringling's objection, and replied, "If you are worried about insurance rates, I might suggest instead hiring a pair of able, unguilded dock workers. Ultimately though, I think the issue of insurance is secondary to making sure _you_ are safe, sir. That being said, I would not object if the cost of a pair of able hands was deducted from our pay, a few silvers is not all that much, considering the standard rate." The raven on his shoulder perked at the mention of money, cawing "Gold! Gold! Verily, much gold!"

[sblock=StatsHarkoz D'vorza Wizard (Conjuration) 1
HP: 11 Current HP: 11
In Hand: Whip
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:

0-level: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation
1st level: Sleep, Shield, Enlarge Person, Grease

Special:
Shift: Teleport to space within sight if it does not provoke AoO, 5 ft per 2 Wizard lvls (min 5), 3 + Int mod per day. 8/8 remaining.

Kor, Raven Familiar
HP: 5 Current HP: 5
Conditions: n/a[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash smiles at Mystie's question but there is a hint of sadness to it.

"There is no guild for us, dear Miss Thissiledew.  We must look out for each other, form our own guild of sorts.  A company, more like, of persons we can trust.  Or in this case, since none of us know each other, hope to trust."

Rather more matter of fact than before Qalabash turns his attention to Harkoz though he obviously includes Barton Ringling in his comments.

"You, Master D'Vorza, have been trained well in both debate and tactics by this Grey Legion of yours.  I am sure that Master Ringling will take your expert advice, as well as Jericho's superb logistical advice, into consideration.  The fact remains, however, that Master Ringling is the employer and we the employees who will perform this duty in the matter that he determines.  If he cannot be swayed from the course he has set, then we shall trust in your eyes, Master D'Vorza, and those of the ladies and your raven to alert us should danger threaten."

Qalabash lifts his cup to his lips and takes a sip.

"Ah, a hearty vintage, sir."




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2013)

_*~ 1:07pm: The Dunn Wright Inn ~*_






Barton Ringling snaps his fingers to get the barmaid's  attention and places an order for some food, various items to include  cheeses, meats, and fruit.

Then he replies, some of his pleasant  demeanor starting to deteriorate, "Thank you, Master Qalabash. I  do like this wine myself and I am glad it was available at this  establishment."

"You advice has been appreciated. However, this  is not some war party on the march through the wilderness. We are going  to be walking in daylight through the city streets. I am hiring you all  to be deterrents to avoid fighting if possible."

"I came in here  expecting to hire people that can be trusted, and I am wanting capable  help that I can rely on. I am also paying for your discretion in this  business considering the sums being promised. I am presuming upon the  honor of those that seek employment in this establishment. So, I did not  go seeking porters or dock workers, nor do I intend to do so."

"Besides  Master Qalabash and Master Jericho look to be plenty strong enough to  carry the package. And, I am sure you can figure some way to keep us  from being ambushed in that unlikely event. You are capable, are you  not?"

The employer looks at both Harkoz and Jericho  (the other expert on such matters) to make sure the issue is  settled.


----------



## Rift-LPF (Sep 4, 2013)

"Had I the time to do this properly and carefully-" the transporter began to reply "-I'd  prefer to travel the route once or twice to make note of places that  would lend themselves to a concealed ambush and fast getaway, changing  it as necessary. That, we may still have time for."

Jericho gives a shrug with upturned palms before continuing "-otherwise I'd invest in hiring at least one local familiar with the parts of the city we'll be traveling through, with an eye for people acting out of character. With discretion and trustworthiness both needed, it could take too long to properly look into any candidates. Lastly I'd look into the reputation of the man whose band you've hired."

He lets these three, fairly straight forward and obvious in  hindsight steps sink in for a few moment before giving his specific  recommendation. "I'd suggest you let us know the pick up location and  your destination. We can quickly walk the route without you, figure out  what spots will warrant extra vigilance and if we don't stand out in  those parts of the city get a feel for what is normal there. Beyond that  we would need to rely on our alertness; we can anticipate trouble but  being unfamiliar with the city it would be difficult to avoid it  entirely if another party has plotted against you."

His mood noticeably lightens as he mirrors some of Barton's observations. "As  you say though, walking in daylight through city streets and all. I'd  expect the success of any meddling to hinge on speed and surprise, any  resistance that would slow a troublemaker down enough to be readily  observed or noted should be a sufficient deterrent. If this package is  of sufficient value to warrant a drag out fight and a run in the the  city guard, and others are expecting its arrival, the risk of a  confrontation would be much higher...."


[sblock=Stat Block]
Jericho Calivaire
Martial Artist 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception\Sense Motive:*+6 *Diplomacy/Bluff:* +6 *Intimidate:* +5

*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 12 Flat-footed) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 12 Current HP: 12
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* Alchemical Silver Cestus (hand still free)
*Ammo:* 30
*Conditions:* n/a
*Special:*
Stunning Fist: 1/1 daily uses [DC 12][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash nods along with Jericho's monologue though it readily becomes apparent that the older man is becoming restless and his mind is wandering.  His eyes stray to the lovely elven girl in the beautifully mismatched clothes seated at another table and discussing shopping with her table companion.  "Such Rundaine style!" he mutters to himself.

"I wonder... Oh yes!  Splendid idea, Jericho, my boy!"

One wonders, however, with one hand toying with a frayed tassle dangling from his turban and the other swirling the wine in his cup whether Qalabash even knows what was proposed.  He looks surprised that there is still wine in his cup and takes somewhat more than a sip as he turns to Emily.

"What do you think, Emily dear?  We've barely heard two sentences from your mouth the entire time we've been here.  Perhaps, you would like to give your opinion.  I, for one, would dearly like to become better acquainted with the young woman who has such a formidable and presumably handsome mother."

Qalabash blinks at his empty cup.  "Although if I sit here drinking wine all afternoon I shall be in no fit state to perform a job of any sort.  How long did you say until we can leave to pick up this package of yours?  Soon, I hope?"




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2013)

_*~ 1:50pm: The Dunn Wright Inn ~*_






Your discussions are interrupted with the arrival of the  food, but no more wine is forthcoming. Barton Ringling doesn't want to  encourage anyone to get drunk before they are to discharge the duties he  is contracting.  Of the course of the meal he says, "We can  leave early and you can travel to the meeting place from my doorstep if  that will put your mind at ease. But this is Venza and there are  multiple ways to get from one place to another.  Even taking a mostly  direct way, there are a number of streets we could take that are only a  block or two apart."

"However, at some point we do have to cross a  bridge. The stone bridge on Griffin Street.  Any other route and we  would walk an extra thirty minutes. But the open bridge is hardly a good  place for an ambush, it is wide enough for two wagons to pass going in  opposite directions and nowhere to hide."

Several  minutes later you are finishing up and it is time to leave if you are  going to go near Barton's home before heading to the Docks District to  pick up his delivery.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Jericho:    12/12 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      09/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Harkoz:     11/11 HP remaining;
Kor:        05/05 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Sep 7, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

Emily's done a good job concealing her impatience, she thinks, but she's definitely ready to go.  As the group gathers itself to depart, she slips up beside Qalabash.

"There's not that much to know about me.  My dad's an inkeeper, and he makes a great summer ale, but I thought I'd like adventuring better.  What about you?"[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1

AC: 17 (12 touch, 15 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Wooden Shield/Empty
Conditions: None

1st-level Spells: 3/3 (ASF 15%)
Summon Monster I: 8/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 9/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Triskaideka (Sep 8, 2013)

"Consider my concerns addressed, Master Ringling. I think I have a good understanding of the tactical situation..." Later on as they finish up, he stands and prepares to depart for Barton's home. The wizard's whip remains coiled tightly in his clawed hand as he immediately begins to survey their path to Ringling's place. The young man certainly appears to be all business. The raven, Kor, took flight, watching them from above as he pinwheeled tightly through the air.










[sblock=StatsHarkoz D'vorza Wizard (Conjuration) 1
HP: 11 Current HP: 11
In Hand: Whip
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:

0-level: Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation
1st level: Sleep, Shield, Enlarge Person, Grease

Special:
Shift: Teleport to space within sight if it does not provoke AoO, 5 ft per 2 Wizard lvls (min 5), 3 + Int mod per day. 8/8 remaining.

Kor, Raven Familiar
HP: 5 Current HP: 5
Conditions: n/a[/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 9, 2013)

*Another arrives*

Across the room you see Trixie pointing a newcomer towards your group.  The young man walks purposefully, if slightly wobbly, towards the table as he rolls his eyes at Grog one last time.
"Here we go," you hear him say to no one in particular as he draws closer.

Standing in front of you is a human wall of muscle. Stocky, a bit shorter than your average fighter-type.  His head is shaved.  His wears the common, inexpensive travelling clothes of man with few means. He wears some light armour, but if he's armed, it's not obvious. His face looks like someone had, although not recently, run this man's face over with a wagon cart. He appears to be wearing one ornamented dagger on a chain around his neck.

Drink in hand and slightly unsteady, the man introduces himself.
"G'day. Good people. Trixie tells us your planning an outing. Might be you're just running an errand, but in these parts there likely gonna be someone who doesn't want you to run that errand. Well, that's the kind of help we're good at. Champions of the pits, " Here he raises his left arm, curling it to highlight his muscles, "defenders of the weak," Here he raises his right arm similarly, "Muscle for hire, so to speak -- the mighty Uff and Izzy at yer service!"

[sblock=STATS]Uff
Fighter 1
*Initiative:*+2 *Perception:*+6 *Sense Motive:*+0 *Diplomacy/Bluff:* +0* Intimidate: *+0


*AC: *17 (12* Touch*, 15 *Flat-footed*)
*HP: *13 Current HP: 13
*CMB: *+5 *CMD: *17 *Fort: *+4 *Ref: *+2 *Will:* +0


*In Hand: *Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.
*Ammo: *20
*Conditions: *n/a
*Special:*
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks)
Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round)
Improved Unarmed Strike (Unarmed doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)

http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash waves off any discussion of route as being something that Harkoz and Jericho should attend to, being the experts of logistics and transportation.  Instead he turns to speak quietly with Emily.

"Summer ale?  That glorious, golden beverage?  And you gave up that life for the precarious adventuring life?  Ah, well, I suppose adventuring is safer for one's virtue, particularly if one brings their Mother along.  As for myself, I was raised an urchin thief in Rhat'matanis."  He flexes his fingers as he continues, "But the dexterity isn't quite the same as when I was younger.  By fate, I was plucked from those streets and spent the majority of my adult life wandering the grass sea of the Pell with a Rundaine caravan.  But I finally decided that I was tired of _telling_ stories and wanted to _live_ them instead."

Qalabash looks like he would continue telling his tale to Emily when the stranger arrives.  

"Ha, ha!  He's named his muscles!  Clever, my boy, clever!  Your arrival is fortuitous as we were just preparing to leave upon a delicate transport matter.  I, for one, would not mind splitting the share amongst one more.  Particularly one clever enough to come in disguise and feigning tipsyness to throw off those of nefarious intent.  And if it isn't feigned... Well then, we've plenty of walking to do before the rendezvous point which will bring him back to sobriety and during which he can learn proper comportment during a job.

Plus, nine is such a fortuitous number, counting the crow, ah, raven and presuming your Mother shows up," says Qalabash in an aside to Emily.




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Rift-LPF (Sep 10, 2013)

Jericho rises as well, his wine left untouched. "Hmm, many hands do lighten the load... and a man that looks like he could punch his way through a brick wall does have a certain dissuasive quality, for some purposes at least." he states, eyeing up the newcomer a bit longer than seems necessary. "Also, he's not a porter. Of course taking on anyone else is up to you, Mister Ringling. I'll be conferring with our friend with access to a birds-eye view."

Having excused himself, Jericho falls into step with Harkoz on his way to the door.


[sblock=Stat Block]
Jericho Calivaire
Martial Artist 1
*Initiative:* +3 *Perception\Sense Motive:*+6 *Diplomacy/Bluff:* +6 *Intimidate:* +5

*AC:* 14 (14 Touch, 12 Flat-footed) Current AC: 14
*HP:* 12 Current HP: 12
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +3 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* Alchemical Silver Cestus (hand still free)
*Ammo:* 30
*Conditions:* n/a
*Special:*
Stunning Fist: 1/1 daily uses [DC 12][/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 10, 2013)

The muscle wall looks confused.  "That's not my muscles, that's me," He says.  After a moments thought, he goes on.  "_I'm_ Uff," he asserts.  Looking down at his biceps he says, "They don't have names."  He appears to be struggling with this thought for a moment, then his eyes brighten:  "Hey, maybe they should!"  He mumbles to himself while patting his arms, apparently running through the possibilities... "The Gunn brothers.  Nah.  The stingers.  Meh. The avengers.  Nah.  The pythons.  I kinda like that--the pythons.  Hmm, would that just sound silly when the bards sing it?"

He pulls himself from his brief distraction and turns back to the table.  He squints briefly at Qalabash as though trying to calculate whether "feigning" is the same as "fainting", but decides to pass.  He orders a hot drink -- popular as a sobering stimulant -- and begins sipping it hurriedly as soon as it arrives.  

"We overheard the gist of what ye wanna do." He says to Mr. Ringling and the group in general.  "We don't wanna slow you down none, We're ready to move on if you wanna fill us in the details as we go along.  Sorry, I mean assuming you want us along.  I'll be honest, we could really use the work."

[sblock=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
*Initiative:**+2 **Perception:**+6 **Sense Motive:**+0 **Diplomacy/Bluff:** +0 **Intimidate:** +0*


*AC:** 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)*
*HP:** 13** Current HP: 13*
*CMB:** +5 **CMD:** 17 **Fort:** +4 **Ref:** +2 **Will:** +0*


*In Hand:** Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.*
*Ammo:** 20*
*Conditions:** n/a*
*Special:*
*Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)*


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 10, 2013)

*Mystie Thissiledew ~ gnome healer 1*

"Ah, yeah, he looks like he can help with the heavy lifting."  The little gnomish girl climbs down from her chair and gathers her things together in preparation to leave.
[section][sblock=actions]Sense Motive if Barton flinches at a question (1d20+0=19)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 10 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls a 1, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2013)

_*~ 1:55pm: In front of the Dunn Wright Inn ~*_






Barton Ringling welcomes the new arrival, figuring one more  strong warrior would be just about right. Besides the muscle-bound one  can help carry the package since the others are reluctant to do so.  After taking a few minutes to explain the payment and situation, you are  ready to go.

Out on the street, your employer explains,  "The man I hired is a human called Dramm Marley. He came recommended by a  few people and is known to be a fairly decent guide and outdoorsman. He  sent word of his return to Venza with his success and he listed a quay  on the other side of the Gulls for the exchange."

"My home is in  the opposite direction almost, a nice neighborhood near the edge of the  Roses and through Incudine. We have time to go by my home if we walk  briskly. Ultimately we would have to return roughly in this direction  unless you want to cut through the Planks. A prospect that I do not  recommend without good reason."

Barton looks to see which way you wish go.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Jericho:    12/12 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      09/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Harkoz:     11/11 HP remaining;
Kor:        05/05 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash seems to contemplate the idea of passing through Ranocchio but quickly discards the idea.

"No, I concur that we should avoid the rough and tumble Planks district.  Not that I wouldn't mind the experience at _some_ point but during a job is not the time.  We bypass that lovely region and I am sure that all my companions agree.  So, at long last, we are off!"

Qalabash stands, adjusts his leathers and the peacock feather over-jacket, takes up his quarterstaff and moves to take position in the line.

"It would be my recommendation," begins Qalabash to Master Ringling, "To have one of us take point; Master D'Vorza and his raven, perhaps.  You could walk just ahead of the two carrying the package: myself and Jericho or Uff.  Then Jericho or Uff can take a rearguard position.  The delightful Misses Thissiledew and Halten can take up positions on the wings; keeping watch and ready with those magics of theirs.  Small and ferocious, that's the way to play it!"




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 11, 2013)

"Brisk walk?  Brisk walk!  For who?  Remember, heavy pack and short legs here.  And the right one is slow at that."  She starts muttering to herself and shaking her head, "keeps us sitting around, and then expects me to race along.  Humans!  Always thinking they are the center of the universe."

"The Planks?  Rough neighborhood.  I would certainly be doing extra work if we went in there."

 "On the side of the group, yeah, I can do that.  Just don't go too fast."
[section][sblock=actions]squawk![/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 10 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls a 1, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: 
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2013)

_*~ 1:55pm: In front of the Dunn Wright Inn ~*_







Stepping into the indicated place in line, Barton Ringling looks slightly sheepish, but only for a moment.

"Indeed, milady Mystie. It shall be a brisk pace for you, but we do have time if there are no more delays."

"Delays  such as standing here without a decision on which way you are wanting  to go." He smiles kindly, knowing that they are only rushed  if the party needs to go to his house and stop inside shops along the  way.

He looks to Jericho, the experienced caravan guard and the half-orc to see which destination they have decided upon.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Jericho:    12/12 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      09/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Harkoz:     11/11 HP remaining;
Kor:        05/05 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 11, 2013)

Uff looks appraisingly at Jericho.  "I'll take rear guard, then.  Jericho, you look like you got fast feet, easier if you gotta move around me than the ot'er way round.  Probably I can carry this ting on the way back, depending how heavy it is."

He leans over a little to address Mystie, "We won't outrun you li'l miss.  Nobody wants to get too far from their medic." He smiles, "'Specially those of us who can't afford fancy armor.  If your leg slows you down too much or leaves you in a bad spot, I'm happy to carry you a bit, if it don't step on yer pride.  Just sayin'."

[sblock=ACTIONS]Moves out when everyone else does.[/sblock]
[sblock=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
*Initiative:**+2 **Perception:**+6 **Sense Motive:**+0 **Diplomacy/Bluff:** +0 **Intimidate:** +0*


*AC:** 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)*
*HP:** 13** Current HP: 13*
*CMB:** +5 **CMD:** 17 **Fort:** +4 **Ref:** +2 **Will:** +0*


*In Hand:** Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.*
*Ammo:** 20*
*Conditions:** n/a*
*Special:*
*Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)*


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/sblock]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Sep 12, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

Emily's a bit disappointed--how big an adventure can this be if it doesn't even go through the Planks?--but "being an adventurer" doesn't mean "acting like an idiot", so she goes along with it.

She gives Qalabash her best approximation of a cool, confident nod and moves to the group's other flank.[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 17 (12 touch, 15 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Wooden Shield/Empty

1st-level Spells: 3/3 (ASF 15%)
Summon Monster I: 8/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 9/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 12, 2013)

"I'll try to keep up.  But, if I get tired, I may take you up on that offer."  Mystie hurries along the best she can.  




Mystie Thissiledew


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash raises his brow and rubs long-nailed fingers of one hand over his chin and goatee as he considers the gnome.

"Miss Thissiledew, have you considered the acquisition of conveyance?  A palanquin, perhaps, like those used by the Sorcerer-Priests of Rhat'matanis?  Lounging with a glass of wine as you are carted about the city by muscular young men.  Well, maybe not wine; too likely to spill it, I suppose, with an ill-timed jostle.  Eating grapes, then.  Popping each one into your mouth as you lounge and look out with benevolent gaze over the city.  Not that the Sorcerer-Priests are too benevolent these days but there, I am sure, you could outshine them.  Ferocious benevolence!

Oh, yes, Master Ringling.  I am sure Harkoz and Jericho are just busy plotting out our path.  Or perhaps the raven has stolen their tongues.  Nevertheless," he continues raising his staff, pointing down the street and nearly knocking the end into Barton Ringling's hat.

"Onward!"




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 13, 2013)

Uff does his best to pay attention to his surrounds as they proceed,

[sblock=ACTION]Perception check = 7 (1d20+6=7) [/sblock]
But he's apparently distracted by trying to think of other names he could give his arms.

[sblock=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
*Initiative:**+2 **Perception:**+6 **Sense Motive:**+0 **Diplomacy/Bluff:** +0 **Intimidate:** +0*


*AC:** 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)*
*HP:** 13** Current HP: 13*
*CMB:** +5 **CMD:** 17 **Fort:** +4 **Ref:** +2 **Will:** +0*


*In Hand:** Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.*
*Ammo:** 20*
*Conditions:** n/a*
*Special:*
*Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)*


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2013)

[sblock=GM Ranting]I have been waiting on either [MENTION=6749506]Rift-LPF[/MENTION] or [MENTION=6708148]Triskaideka[/MENTION] to post a decision on where you are going next. 

Btw, I am expecting 2-3 posts per week from every player. If that is not possible, I have yet to be told otherwise. We even have an AFK thread to post those notifications.  

After 7 days, I reserve the right to drop a player if they fail to communicate when they hold a game up since it is not fair to everyone else.

Come Monday, someone else make the decision so we can move on if I write either of them out. I am busy this weekend and I am willing to give them that long.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

"By onward, of course I mean directly to our pick-up point."  Qalabash glances over at Mystie.  "No sense in wearing out our medic running back and forth across the city, lovely though it is.  The city, I mean, though Miss Thissiledew is lovely also.  And in case you are wondering, I am eminently qualified to make this decision as I know what is best for everyone."

Qalabash turns to Uff with an expression on his face that indicates that he is quite pleased with himself.  He grins showing his square, horse-teeth to Uff.

"Oh, yes.  I have thought up a name for your muscles, my boy, or perhaps the names should be for your fists."  He pauses dramatically then speaks in a drawling voice pitched for announcing to a crowd though with much less volume.  "Weeelcome, my friends, the mighty Uff!  On ooOne hand: Lightning, the ooOther: Thunder.  Watch as he brings the STORM!"




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 16, 2013)

"We are the Oncoming Storm!",  Uff laughs with Qalabash. "Dat's hilarious, Qalabash, thanks.  I like you, you're a smart guy.  Aaahh, too bad we won't be gettin' The Storm announced by a crier any time soon."
He continues  wistfully, "But we appreciate it just the same.  And I can't say we're gonna miss it.  Dose weren't good times, but dey were the last times, you know what I mean?"
"But hey, new day, new job, new life.  Am I right?"  He chokes a little as his grip tightens on the ornamented dagger hanging around his neck.  After a moment the clouds pass and he brightens: "C'mon, let's go get dis ting for dis guy.  Straight on to the pickup...off we go, already!"


[SBLOCK=ACTION]
Moves with the group, staying in previously discussed marching order.  Stays Alert: Perception check (1d20+6=24)
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## nersxe (Sep 17, 2013)

"Thank you for your custom," Dal smiles politely at their employer. She doesn't feel the need to take part in either the socialization or the vigilance of those around her. Something about this job feels wrong, and so she keeps her eyes on the man they are supposedly escorting.

[sblock=Stat Block]
Dal
Two-Handed Fighter 1
*Initiative: *+3 *Perception/Sense Motive:* +1 *Diplomacy/Bluff/Intimidate:* +1

*AC: *15 (13 Touch, 12 FF)
*HP: *11
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 16 *Fort/Ref/Will:* +2/+3/+2

*In Hand:* Ranseur
*Hidden Weapon:* Dagger in wrist sheath[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2013)

_*~ 2:55pm: In front of the Dunn Wright Inn ~*_






As you all are getting ready to depart, feeling restless as Jericho and Harkoz are quietly discussing alternate plans to inspect the route.  Barton sees Dal come out of the tavern to take him up on his offer and  smiles, "Ahh, my dear you decided to join us after all."

"Welcome, the more the merrier should the faint of heart have second thoughts.  Now that we are all set, let us head to the pier and meet Master Marley to collect my package."

"Everyone, this is Dal. Dal, this is  Qalabash, Mystie, Emily, Uff, Jericho and Harkoz. You all can get better acquainted as we go."

You begin your journey through the Gulls, keeping a wary eye out for thugs, bandits and riff-raff. After several minutes, you are still not accosted by anything on two legs. The seagulls are another matter and occasionally you have to dodge bird droppings from the sky.

A few minutes before the appointed time, you arrive at the quay where Barton Ringling is supposed to accept delivery.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Jericho:    12/12 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      09/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Harkoz:     11/11 HP remaining;
Kor:        05/05 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
[sblock=GM  Notes]I have included Icons on the side of the map for you guys to  place onto the map and practice using Ditzie. Use the link of the last  map posted (not necessarily mine if a player has updated). Move your  token onto an empty space on the west side of the map (1st three  columns) and then hit <Enter>. Ditzie generates a new url and that  is what you include in your post for the next person to use.

Also,  I am flying out of town tomorrow so posting will be sporadic until I am  settled back at work 25-26 Sep. I expect to have Internet access, but  time to properly post IC might be another matter.

You have noticed that we have another new player and that allows you all to RP for a bit until I get back. It also allows some bonus time for our two AWOL players to  post as well before getting dropped.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash looks thoughtful at Uff's response.  He nods and smiles but it seems tinged with sadness.

"I do know what you mean, Uff, I do, indeed.  Every man and woman should be able to remake themselves into an image that suits them and sometimes who we were is no longer sufficient for who we need to be.  A new life, indeed!  You are right as rain, my friend, right as rain."

When the new woman joins their train of adventurers Qalabash assesses the newcomer frankly.  For her part, Dal sees a man older than the typical adventurer, around 40 to 45, clad in a mixture of styles identifiable as coming from the nations on either side of Irthos: Rhat'matanis and the Grasslands of the Pell.  Most obvious is the purple turban wrapped around his head but equally obvious is the overcoat of peacock feathers that is worn over a long, close-fitting leather coat much like those worn by the Goti, horsemen of the Pell.  He also carries a dark, redwood staff.  Beyond that there is little to draw the eye until he smiles in welcome exposing large, square, horse-like yellowed teeth.

"What is this?  Another ferocious female to add to the line-up?  And one carrying a big, pointy stick.  Welcome, Dal, welcome!  I am the aforementioned Qalabash Baram; you have heard of me, yes?"  Seeing nothing but blank looks he continues.  "Ah, well, I suppose not.  But that is why we are here, is it not?  The making of stories to be told 'round the fire?  And, of course, the safe delivery of our employer's mysterious package.  I have heard a little about all of my companions so let us all hear a bit about yourself.  It will pass the time before we reach our destination.  What?  We've already arrived?"

Qalabash looks around the wharf.

"Well, then, it will pass the time until the persons we are to meet arrive.  So, Dal..."




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=OOC]No Qalabash image on ditzie so I didn't update the map.

Also, nersxe (and everyone else, really), just imo but strong and silent or other quiet types don't work so well in pbp unless there is a lot of description added to the posts.  As a player, I'm looking to interact with other players through my character and that's easier to do if the person will actually have their character talk to mine.  Generally I try to post in the following format: conversation pertaining to what has gone before, description of how my character looks or acts, then conversation about something new so others have something to react to.  It's hard to pull something to react to from a very short post.  Like I said, just imo, but since you asked about what's expected I thought I would give my take on it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 17, 2013)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry, I don't see a link to a Ditzie map in the posts or the startup rules, and I'm not sure where else I should be looking.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]It is the link labeled 'Updated Map' in perrinmiller's post (#53) between the Combat Information and GM Notes.  There wasn't a token for my character so there is no link in my post.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 17, 2013)

"That idea of the palanquin doesn't seem right to me.  We are being paid to carry a box.  Me paying someone else to carry me in a box don't seem right.  Besides, what are they going to do the rest of the time.   The guys poor enough to get stuck with that job are not very good conversationalists, or fighters I would assume.  Hmm..."

"Maybe a dog.  I have heard of dogs that are trained to be ridden like horses.  And if I get one that is trained to guard too, he would get to do double duty.  And a dog is always a loyal friend.  Yeah, finding a good trained dog is what I am going to spend my money on.  Well, once I make some."

"Lightning and Thunder.  A good combination."

The little frail gnome who walks with a limp is working out how she can better herself so she  doesn't hold up a group on her next adventure.  Watching along the way,  she doesn't see anything weird, or threatening. 

"Hi Dal.  Good, another big one to do the carrying.  Me, I am here to deal with things if we have to do any fighting.  The boss there doesn't trust things are going to go easy today.  Well, I will be doing the healing to make sure you can do the fighting.  You look like you could do that quite well."

"Whew.  That was a long way.  At least it  looks like a long way when you are down here.  But, I made it.  I knew I  could without needing to be carried."

"Um, water...  Just so you guys know, I don't know how to swim.  So, I am going to stand over here for a bit.  Let's see if I remember how this contraption works."  Mystie unslings the crossbow from her back and loads it.  Keeping back away from the water's edge, she looks around while keeping the crossbow pointed at the ground, just in case it goes off.

[section]Updated Map[sblock=actions]draw and load crossbow, Perception (1d20+0=6)
ooc: The map url gets changed and updated by each character as they post.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 10 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls a 1, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: light crossbow
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2013)

*Updated Map*
[sblock=GM  Notes]Sorry, GE. Not sure where Qalabash went, but I added him to the images list. I went and moved a token for each character to the left side of the map. Btw, if the cursor hovers over a token, the label actually appears and you know what it is.

I second GE's comments about anti-social characters. They bore me and I'd rather not play with them. But, I will add that even strong silent types can interact, be it with grunts, a few words and facial expressions. It is all about characterization and wanting to participate instead of lurking in your own game. 

Cya, I have a flight to catch.[/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking at Mystie, Uff remarks "I think I see what you mean.  No need for fancy carriages.  Alt'ough that might be a good idea for a long trip.  What happened to yer leg?"

"Hey Qalabash, you said a mouthfull.  My brother was almost killed fighting in those rackets," here he pauses to run his hand gently over the dagger than hangs around his neck, "we had to get out.  And to get on our path of great adventure, fame and fortune!  This is gonna be fun.  Whaddya think's in the box?"

He turns an appraising eye on Dal, "Hey, t'anks for joining in.  I dunno what happened to that guy with the thing, I'm glad you caught up with us instead.  Nice polearm, by the way.  How good are you with that thing?  You got some favourite moves with it?"

He moves closer to the water as Mystie mentioned it. "I'm an OK swimmer, I guess.  A lot better when I'm not wearing dis," he tugs uncomfortable at his armor, which is made up of dozens of small, overlapping metal plates.  "It's a bit cumbersome, all this.  But Izzy said it'd be a good investment, seein' as people and stuff outside the rackets is more likely to have blades.  Or teeth." He smiles, "anyway we're not usually the one who worries about going overboard -- we're the one makin' the other guys go overboard!"



Updated Map

[SBLOCK=Actions]
Uff moves between the water and his new friends.
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Sep 19, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

Emily plans to stick close to Misty (her only companion who's shorter than she is), but in her excitement to see someone coming, she drifts forward a few steps.  Over her shoulder, she remarks to Misty: "I used to ride our dog Fetch when I was younger.  I can't do it now, but I bet you could.  I'm usually a pretty good swimmer, but with this--" she shifts her shoulders uncomfortably, under her heavy pack "I'm not so sure.  But wood floats, right?"  She eyes her wooden shield thoughtfully.
Updated Map
[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 17 (12 touch, 15 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Wooden Shield/Empty

1st-level Spells: 3/3 (ASF 15%)
Summon Monster I: 8/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 9/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash throws back his head and laughs.

"A dog for carrying gnomes!  Ingenious, Miss Thissiledew, ingenious.  And here I thought they were only good for eating.  I jest, of course.  Dogs are good for many things other than the eating.  The Goti use them for hunting and guarding; just as you have outlined as your plan.  Some I hear are trained for retrieving game that the hunter has slain.  Perhaps, one could be trained to retrieve you should you fall into water, haha!  Speaking of which, I am quite adept at swimming.  I have swum in many rivers in my time though this," and here Qalabash pats his leather armor, "would weigh me down a bit.

I agree with Uff, however; we should not be the ones swimming should it come to that."

Qalabash scans the wharf for sign of the man or men they are to retrieve Master Ringling's package from.  His brow furrow and he frowns as he studies the area.

"I see neither our intended contact nor several members of our party.  It seems we might have lost Dal, Jericho, and Harkoz amongst the crowded streets on our way here.  It would be a shame if they missed this.  I have the feeling we are in for a bit of excitement."

Whether the group is in for excitement or not Qalabash certainly seems excited by the prospect of things becoming interesting.  He leans over to speak quietly to Emily.

"If it comes to it and you are knocked into the water, drop the pack.  Ludicrous as it sounds, I have heard there is a fish-girl who spends time in the Dunn Wright Inn.  If necessary we could hire her to retrieve your pack from the waters."

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 22, 2013)

Uff glances back into the crowded streets, disappointed to have already lost track of a few party members.  "Well Izzy, maybe we'e better off without 'em," he mumbles to himself.
He turns hopefully to Barton, "You see the guys you're lookin' for yet?"






[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_







Four of you arrive at the quay, the others having cold feet.

Farther down the quay four figures walk down the docks and reach the cobblestone pavement at the head of the pier.

Barton gestures in that direction and says, "There is Dramm Marley and his men."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      09/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
[sblock=GM  Notes]I updated quick to allow you all to take control of the scene. I dropped the two AWOLs and Dal's player left if you did not know.

If you hover the cursor over a token, it tells you the name of it.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 24, 2013)

Mystie looks around to be sure that these are the only four that are involved.  Keeping the crossbow pointed down at the ground, she gives a bit of advice.  "Well boss, it's time to do your talking and pay them for their good work."
[section] Same Map[sblock=actions]Perception (1d20+0=14)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 10 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls a 1, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: light crossbow, pointed at ground
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_






Barton gestures for you all to go ahead and says, "I see them, and I am paying you all to deal with the situation."

Mystie doesn't see anymore men than the four.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      09/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  I repeat, you all are to take control of the scene. I am not going to have Barton do the talking.


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Sep 25, 2013)

Emily takes a deep breath, puts on her father's best speaking-to-suppliers manner, and steps forward.

"Good afternoon, gentlemen.  I see that you have the package, as agreed.  If you'd please step this way," she makes a vague sweeping gesture toward the rest of her party, "we'll take charge of it and Mr. Ringling will pay you the balance of your fee."

Updated Map[sblock=Actions]Diplomacy: 12 + 12 = 24[/sblock][sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 17 (12 touch, 15 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Wooden Shield/Empty

1st-level Spells: 3/3 (ASF 15%)
Summon Monster I: 8/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 9/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

"Hidden talents!" says Qalabash in a whisper to Uff.  "Who knew the girl had such a way with people?  That voice is like honey; a little training and she'll be changing the course of nations.  Mark my word, it will happen!"

Falling silent so as not to distract from their young spokesman Qalabash steps up in support so she isn't exposed alone.  He keeps a loose hold on his quarterstaff ready to bring it to bear should the men decide to act like ruffians.

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 25, 2013)

Mystie stays where she is at and watches the other party for any suspicious movements.  Not that she thinks it's going to matter.  The men were honorable enough to bring the box that must be worth more than they are going to be paid for just delivering it.  So, they are not thieves. Yet Barton is too timid to even talk to them.  Trying to butter up the others so as to keep this a civil transaction,

"You have done a wonderful job, and we thank you for being on time with your delivery.  Our boys will be carrying it along to its next destination."

[section] Same Map
[sblock=actions]Assist in Diplomacy (1d20+11=22)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 10 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls a 1, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: light crossbow
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 26, 2013)

*Uff*






Uff nods in agreement to Qalabash. "yea, she's a charmer alright.  I like having around clever people with big words.  Verr' good.  Now, if the big words stop workin' -- that's when you can count on us.  But I don't t'ink dat'll be a problem with these four.  Still..."
He trails off as he moves forward, a little ahead of his friends as he gets ready to help receive the package, but not so far ahead as to be spreading thin.

Turning his attention back to the delivery men, he grunts "Good work 'ere, eh.  Bring 'er on round and let's have a look at 'er" as friendly as he can.

Updated Map
[SBLOCK=ACTION]
Diplomacy assist check (1d20+0=13)

Apparently he grunts just friendly enough to sound helpful.[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 26, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_






Barton Ringling steps up behind Qalabash and asks, "It is what I asked for, yes? Safe and sound?"

The  man in charge of the four is a dark haired man in sturdy clothes  wearing a chain shirt. He has a sword on his belt and a longbow in a  quiver. The three men with him are dressed in similar outdoors attire  and weapons, except they have studded leather armor.





Dramm  Marley has brooding and calculating eyes as he takes in the four of you  escorting Barton. He answers, "Yeah, we have it and it is safe."

"I'd  gladly turn it over to you all as soon as we have the payment for our  services. Seeing as you brought along such nice negotiators, I guess we  can lower our asking price to two thousand gold coins. Pay up and we can  conclude this business and stay friends, yeah?" Marley does smile at  this point, but the cheer doesn't not reach his eyes.

Barton  holds his temper in check, barely. His voice a low hiss, he murmurs,  "Lower? That is still twice what we agreed upon. I cannot pay it and  your services."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      09/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  You guys are up.


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Sep 26, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

_Twice what they agreed upon?  It's bad to show uncertainty in front of the customers, so..._ "The best way to stay friends is to keep your promises.  If you don't, it'll turn out badly for you sooner or later."  She says that into the empty air, hoping that the innocent party--if there is one--won't resent it too much.







*OOC:*


I think we need more from the thugs.  Emily, at least, won't be comfortable jumping these guys until she's sure this isn't a legitimate contract dispute.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2013)

*GM:*  Bump. Waiting on everyone to post before I update again.


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 29, 2013)

Mystie moves forward and takes deliberate aim with the crossbow on the thug furthest from the dock.  "Are you going to _die_ for your greedy boss?"
[section] Updated Map
[sblock=actions]move: 15'
std: Ready to shoot thug furthest from dock is any of the thugs draw a weapon. [sblock=readied shot]Readied Shot with light crossbow (1d20+0=6)[/sblock]
free: talk.  Threatening but not taking the full action for intimidate.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 10 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls a 1, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: light crossbow
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## RunGord (Sep 30, 2013)

"I'll admit, b'ys, that I'm not much good at numbers.  I kin add enough to known when I'm being stiffed and that sounds like what I'm hearin' now.  But I hear your a man o' yer word.  A man with a reputation for honesty, so I know it's likely just a li'l mistake.  An adding problem, if you will.  Surely, what ye mean to say is that you're more than happy to have been trusted wit de work an' dat your more'n happy to be paid exactly what's owed ye.  No?"
As he speaks, Uff shuffles a bit, hands open, stretching his neck a little side to side.  He continues, "'Cause as has already been pointed out by some o' my prettier friends here, this is only likely to go one o' two ways.  Either you deliver as promised and be paid as promised or ye try the backstab and discover yer callin' down the thunder.  Nobody wants that." He pauses to crack his knuckles, also tilting his head briefly to indicate Mystie and himself, "Well, _almost_ nobody."

SAME MAP
[SBLOCK=ACTION]
Diplomacy check. Everybody be cool. (1d20+0=5)
Keeping a wary eye on those cheating rascals Perception check (1d20+5=8)
Ready an action to attack if approached with hostile intent.  Using a full-round action to attack twice, Two weapon attack, unarmed. (1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=4)
And damage if applicable: Damage for same (1d3+4=5, 1d3+4=6)

Let's say the default for Uff's unarmed attacks with be lethal damage unless otherwise specified.
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash smiles briefly as Uff mentions calling down the thunder then clears his throat and raises a brow as he looks over at the ruffians.

"Now, now, gentlemen.  An agreement is an agreement.  And a bird in the hand is worth two in the bushes.  By which I mean, Master Marley, you have a buyer right here, right now, who is willing to pay good gold for what you have brought.  Of course, he won't be gouged or bullied by ruffians and that leaves you in the position of deciding whether you wish to take the price as originally agreed or whether it is worth the trouble to seek out and persuade another buyer to buy your goods.  Simpler all round to conclude business in the here and now, is it not?"

He smiles but tightens his grip on his quarterstaff.

[size=+1]Same Map[/size]

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy (1d20=9)<-- This was supposed to be an aid another Diplomacy but I neglected to note it in the note field.  Whether it is an aid another or you use it as a regular diplomacy doesn't matter to me.
We've likely gotten 'em all riled up with our diplomacy rolls, anyway.  Ha![/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 14
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: n/a
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 4/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_

Most of your arguments and attempts at half-hearted persuasion go unnoticed when the little woman points a loaded crossbow at Marley and his men. They all scramble to draw their own weapons rather than listen to you further.

A fight breaks out!





Dramm  Marley advances and draws a bola from his belt. He twirls it around and it catches Uff's legs and trips him up, felling the warrior on his face.  Marley snarls, "You should not have started this. Now we take all your stuff as payment."












Marley's henchmen advance and draw their weapons as well, "Let's get them!" The first moves past Marley with a shortsword and stabs the prone Uff for a light wound.

The other two stick with their longbows and each shoot at Emily and Mystie, one arrow each. Their aim is decent enough to scratch Mystie with a grazing shot. The broad-headed arrow that hit's Emily got a bit more flesh in her arm than a scratch.





Ringling Barton pulls back and shouts encouragement. "There you go, you got them right were you want them!"









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware
Marley moves, drawing bola. Swift Action to put Ranger's Focus on Uff (+2Att/dmg); Uff hit and tripped.
Warrior 1 moves, drawing shortsword & hit Uff for 2 dmg
Warrior 2 moves, drawing longbow & hit Emily for 3 dmg
Warrior 3 moves, drawing longbow & hit Mystie for 1 dmg

Barton moves away and draws his rapier

Initiative:
Marley & his boys
You guys & Barton


```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      09/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining; Prone
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dram Marley (AC17/Touch 13/CMD17/16HP): 
Warrior 1   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 
Warrior 2   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP):
Warrior 3   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP):
```

[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  You guys are up Round 1

Btw, I do not allow readied actions before Initiative is rolled for either side. You can use your rolls in Round 1 or roll again, your choice.


----------



## RunGord (Sep 30, 2013)

Uff's teeth clench in anger at having been tripped up by this unusual weapon.  He jumps back up to his feet.  "Thunder," he snarls at the thug closest to him and swings away with his bunched fist. 

SAME MAP


[SBLOCK=ACTION]
Free action to speak.
Move action to stand (provokes).
Attack Unarmed attack (1d20+5=11)
Damage Unarmed damage (1d3+4=6)


[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 13
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

"Ah, so now we move on to dockside diplomacy.  I should have expected it as we are standing near the wharf.  What the...?"

Qalabash gapes as the bola takes Uff down to the ground.  Recovering himself, Qalabash mutters words of power and sketches a symbol in the air with his left hand.  A shield of protective force shimmers into being between him and Marley's ruffians.  A moment more of thought and his quarterstaff gains temporary magics to enhance its combat effectiveness.  Once finished invoking his enhancements Qalabash takes his staff in a two-handed grip and readies himself to leap into action.

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]

[sblock=Actions/OOC]Standard: cast Shield
Swift: activate arcane pool for +1 enhancement to quarterstaff
Move: none
[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: +1 to staff (9/10 rounds); Shield (9/10 rounds)
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Sep 30, 2013)

Having made the threat, Mystie lets the crossbow bolt fly.  The string twangs as it seems to bounce along its path instead of swooshing. She winces and wills it to straighten out its path, but it only half does so on its quick way past the target guy.  Clearly having bought a defective contraption, she drops it and draws a dagger from her belt. 
[section]Same Map
[sblock=actions]std: light crossbow shot (1d20+0=2)
Swift: Misfortune on herself for a reroll,  Misfortune reroll (1d20+0=7) still misses wildly
free: drop crossbow
move: draw dagger (so she at least threatens)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 10 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 5 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls a 1, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: dagger, swift used
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Sep 30, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

"Eek!"  Emily feels a bit bad about startling backwards, but it all happened so _fast_!  One moment they were bartering, and maybe bantering a little, and then it was all bolas and arrows in the shoulder.  _Shouldn't have let my shield drop..._

Still, she knew this would happen--even hoped for it, partway--and she follows the plan she made up with her father.  _The guy with the sword is focused on Uff, so an attack from behind...there!_  She brings her hands together, then tears them apart again with an inhuman cry.  An answering screech sounds as a celestial eagle stoops through the empty air to tear into Uff's unfortunate attacker from behind.

Updated Map[sblock=Actions]5' step to behind Qalbash.

Super Summon Monster I: Celestial Eagle, into the square flanking Warrior 1.  I couldn't figure out how to add an image to the image set, so I've pessimistically represented the Eagle with the 'dying' token.

The Eagle attacks, Talon/Talon/Beak:
Talon: 5 + 5 = 10, miss, no damage
Talon: 20 + 5 = 25, threat not confirmed, 3 damage
Beak: 14 + 5 = 19, hit, 4 damage[/sblock][sblock=Emily's Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 17 (12 touch, 15 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Wooden Shield/Empty

1st-level Spells: 3/3 (ASF 15%)
Summon Monster I: 7/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 6/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock][sblock=Eagle's Stat Block]
	
	



```
AC: 14 (13 touch, 12 flat-footed)
Fort: +3, Reflex: +4, Will: +2
CMB: -1  CMD: 11

HP: 5
Duration: 9 rounds
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_

In standing up, the thug stabbing at Uff misses with his sword and the brawler is not injured further when he pushes himself up of the cobblestones.






Dramm  Marley draws another bola and tries again to drop the brawler. This time he misses and curses, "Sheet! Get him, Karl!"












Marley's henchmen shift around. The badly wounded one pulls back from being sandwiched between the summoned eagle and Uff. 

One of the bowman steps up to Uff and draws his shortsword, leaving his bow in the left hand, and stabs the brawler for another light wound. Uff is bleeding on his leg, but it is not serious. He taunts, "Heh, you are not looking to good, mate."

The other archer steps back and tries to shoot down the eagle. His arrow zips by and heads down the street to thunk into the wooden wall of a warehouse.





Ringling Barton stays back and out of the way.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Warrior 1 missed with AoO
Marley misses with bola on Uff 
Warrior 1 withdraws
Warrior 2 moves, drawing shortsword & hit Uff for 4 dmg
Warrior 3 5ft step, misses Cel Eagle with Longbow
Barton does nothing

Initiative:
Marley & his boys
You guys & Barton


```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     12/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      06/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        07/13 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;
Cel. Eagle  05/05 HP remaining; (AC14)

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 (Emily)
Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC/Qalabash)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dram Marley (AC17/Touch 13/CMD17/16HP): 
Warrior 1   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 0HP remain, disabled & staggered
Warrior 2   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP):
Warrior 3   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP):
```

[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  You guys are up Round 2

When you roll attacks, I want the target identified in the Notes of the roll, please.


----------



## RunGord (Oct 1, 2013)

Hoping to take better advantage of the dockside setting, Uff reaches out with both hands to grab the ruffian before him.  However, despite Uff's opinion of his own speed and strength, the thug manages to slip through Uff's attempt to grab hold.
Uff cross-steps to a spot closer to the freshly appeared eagle.  He winces as he puts weight on his injured leg, and blood oozes from his stab wounds. "Mystie," he calls quickly, "I'm gon' need your help here in a sec." 

Updated MAP

[SBLOCK=ACTION]
Grapple attempt (provokes) Grapple attempt on Warrior-2 (1d20+5=9) Failed
Five foot step North East
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: *7*
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash steps forward to attempt to take some of the pressure off Uff.  He lashes out with his quarterstaff bringing it around in a low swing but the ruffian he targets nimbly avoids the attack.  The quarterstaff comes dangerously close to smashing Uff's ankles and spinning Qalabash onto his backside.  He groans in dismay when he misses but steadies himself to try again in a few moments.

"Spite, you foul creature!  Have you abandoned your grasslands to plague me with ill luck?  Back with you!  I shall overcome your foul meddlings."

The magus quirks his head as a stray thought captures his attention and he begins to sing quietly to himself in an unremarkable and untrained baritone.

"♫ We shall overcome... ♫"

[size=+1]Updated Map[/size]

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Free: 5 ft step, talking
Standard: Trip vs. Warrior 2 (1d20+6=9)
Swift: none
Move: none

Not such good luck with the rolls on our side, eh?
[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: +1 to staff (9/10 rounds); Shield (9/10 rounds)
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Oct 1, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

_Okay, step one complete: Call For Backup.  Now for step two: Mess With Them..._

Emily tears off her heavy, useless shield (she was carrying it and got hit anyway!), then dips into her spell component pouch and comes up with a pat of butter.  She rubs it between her thumb and forefinger, whispers a few arcane words, and looks eagerly toward Dramm and his henchmen.

Meanwhile, Emily's eagle goes off on its own.  It makes an ungainly hop toward the poor sucker who tried to shoot it, then tears into him with its talons.

Updated Map







*OOC:*


What's the right way to draw effects like _grease_ on the battle map?





[sblock=Actions]Move: Unstrap and drop her shield.

Standard: Cast _grease_ targeting the 10x10 square that includes both Dramm and Warrior 3.  DC Reflex 17 to remain standing, and then other stuff on their turns.

The Eagle takes a 5' step up next to Warrior 3 and attacks, Talon/Talon/Beak:
Talon: 13 + 3 = 16, hit, 4 damage
Talon: 13 + 3 = 16, hit, 2 damage
Beak: 15 + 3 = 18, hit, 3 damage

I think the eagle stole everybody's luck 

...and I forgot to specify Warrior 3 in the notes field.  Sorry.[/sblock][sblock=Emily's Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 15 (12 touch, 13 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Empty/Empty

1st-level Spells: 2/3
Summon Monster I: 7/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 6/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock][sblock=Eagle's Stat Block]
	
	



```
AC: 14 (13 touch, 12 flat-footed)
Fort: +3, Reflex: +4, Will: +2
CMB: -1  CMD: 11

HP: 5
Duration: 8 rounds
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 1, 2013)

"Don't worry, you're not looking so bad."  Mystie steps back and gauges her distance to the crowd, and then lets forth a burst of barely visible white light.  The energy flows over Uff and Qalabash without flowing past them.  The wounds on her co-workers start closing up and healing.

 "Oh, you want to be lucky, I think I can oblige you."
[section] Updated Map
[sblock=actions]move: 15'
Channel Positive Energy to heal (1d6=2) Healing Uff, Qalabash, Emily and Mystie 2 each.

Starting here forward, the first Ally that rolls less than a 10 on the d20 for an attack gets the Misfortune reroll of the round. I can do each person once a day.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 4/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 4 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: dagger
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_

The thug just misses cutting Uff as the brawler tries to grapple him.

One of Marley's men slips and falls in the grease, but Marley himself remains standing.





Dramm  Marley draws his sword and steps out of grease and takes a swing at Uff. The blade misses as the brawler dodges out of the way, "Dammit! Hey, Trackle, get up!"












 "Ugg, I can't, boss. Too fookin' slippery!" Marley's henchmen slips trying to get up from his falling down. He draws his shortsword.

The warrior beside Qalabash shifts around and away from Uff, trying to put his blade into the magus's side. Qalabash parries the thrust with his quarterstaff.

The badly wounded thug keeps moving away from the fray.





Ringling Barton stays back and out of the way.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Warrior 1 missed with AoO
Warrior 3 failed save with grease, Marley saved
Marley 5ft steps, draws sword & misses Uff 
Warrior 1 withdraws
Warrior 2 5ft steps, misses Qalabash
Warrior 3 fails save again, still prone, draws sword
Barton does nothing

Initiative:
Marley & his boys
You guys & Barton


```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      08/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        09/13 HP remaining; 
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;
Cel. Eagle  05/05 HP remaining; (AC14)

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash, 8/10)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 (Emily)
Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC/Qalabash)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dram Marley (AC17/Touch 13/CMD17/16HP): 
Warrior 1   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 0HP remain, disabled & staggered
Warrior 2   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP):
Warrior 3   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 3HP remain, Prone
```

[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  You guys are up Round 3

Sorry, the summoned eagle is going to stay flying and cannot take 5ft steps. I only counted the 1st Talon, since it needs a Move Action to close back in range. It attacks your opponents to the best of its ability (which is flying), and it is only an animal with Int of 2. If you can  communicate with the creature, you can direct it not to attack, to  attack particular enemies, or to perform other actions. Far as I know, Emily cannot communicate with eagles. It will get Full Attack vs. War3 (prone) this turn.


----------



## RunGord (Oct 2, 2013)

Uff sighs a little  as Mystie's cooling wave of energy washes over him. "Good," says.
He addresses Dramm.  Uff's wrist twitches and a glint of metal flashes as a dagger appears in his hand.  "S'rry mate, but the thunder needs a little lightning."
Planting his heels, he takes two quick jabs at the bola chucker. Driving his dagger forward, Uff grunts with satisfaction as the blade strikes true.  With a sharp grin Uff twists the blade as he jams it further in, ensuring the severity of the wound.  Rocking back, he then lashes out with his empty fist but fails to connect with the now bloodied Dramm.

Same MAP
[SBLOCK=ACTION]
Swift Action to draw dagger from spring-loaded wrist sheath.
Full round attack on Dramm:
Full round attack on Dramm Marley. 1st D dagger, 2nd D unarmed. (1d20+3=20, 1d20+3=13)

First attack is critical threat Crit confirm on Dramm (1d20=20) Forgot to add my bonus, but it's a nat 20, so Confirms!
Crit damage with dagger: Crit dmg on Dramm (1d4+4=6, 1d4+4=5)  Total=11
No move.
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 9
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: First hand: Dagger. Second hand: Empty (spring-loaded wrist sheaths: one empty, one holds 1 dagger)
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 2, 2013)

"The tides of fate shall swell and we will be victorious!" and with a flourish of her hand the prowess of her comrades in battle increases.
Cast Bless
[section] Same Map
[sblock=actions]Std: Cast Bless.  +1 to hit and +1 to saves vs. fear for 10 rounds

The first Ally that rolls less than a 10 on the  d20 for an attack gets the Misfortune reroll of the round. I can do each  person once a day and one person a round.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 4 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
Effects: 
In hand: dagger
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 2, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

"Nice one, Mystie!  Thunder and lightning," giggles Qalabash pleased at Uff's use of the names.

Qalabash abruptly cuts off his singing to focus on the battle.  He tries the same maneuver again swinging his quarterstaff low to hook the ruffian's feet.  This time, however, he manages to sweep the ruffian's feet out from under him and topple him to the ground.  He crows in celebration of his success.

"Oh ho!  Felled by the redwood!  Hmm.  Not nearly as evocative as 'Thunder and Lightning' or 'Tides of Fate'.  I suppose some things don't lend themselves readily to nicknames.  Perhaps I should have stayed within theme?  What do you think?"

Qalabash peers down at the ruffian but holds himself ready should he attempt to regain his feet or move away.

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Free: --
Standard: Trip +AP+bless vs. Warrior2 (1d20+5+1+1=23)
Swift: --
Move: --

If Warrior2 stands or otherwise provokes: AoO +AP+bless vs. Warrior2 (1d20+3+1+1=24) for Dmg +AP (1d6+4+1=8)

Couldn't figure out how to duplicate an icon or pull from your gallery to mark prone on Warrior2.
[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: +1 to staff (9/10 rounds); Shield (9/10 rounds)
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Oct 3, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

_Now, to make sure he doesn't get away..._  Emily focuses her will on Dramm Marley, and whispers another word.

[sblock=Emily's Eagle]I hadn't meant the eagle to be flying at all, but my flavor text didn't make that clear.  My bad.

Just to be sure: you're running the eagle from here on out?[/sblock]Same Map[sblock=Actions]Standard: cast _daze_ on Dramm.  DC 15 Will.[/sblock][sblock=Emily's Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 15 (12 touch, 13 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Empty/Empty

1st-level Spells: 2/3
Summon Monster I: 7/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 6/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock][sblock=Eagle's Stat Block]
	
	



```
AC: 14 (13 touch, 12 flat-footed)
Fort: +3, Reflex: +4, Will: +2
CMB: -1  CMD: 11

HP: 5
Duration: 7 rounds
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_

Marley shrugs off the spell from Emily. The eagle keeps harrying the downed thug and scratches him with a talon, leaving him badly wounded.





Dramm  Marley shifts over to swing his sword at the eagle, the blade severing its wing and it disappears. "There. Now, get up!"












Marley's henchmen scrambles out of the grease gets to his feet. He sheathes his sword, leaving his bow in hand.

The warrior prone fights from his back, "Hey boss, a little help here!" He proves to be ineffective with his sword.

The nearly fatally wounded thug keeps moving away from the fray and will soon be lost from sight..





Ringling Barton stays back and out of the way.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Eagle hit with talon for 2 dmg, missed with bite and other talon
Dramm saved vs. Daze
Marley 5ft steps, 10 damage to eagle
Warrior 1 withdraws
Warrior 2 misses Qalabash
Warrior 3 makes save, stands, 5ft steps, & sheathes sword
Barton does nothing

Initiative:
Marley & his boys
You guys & Barton


```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      08/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        09/13 HP remaining; 
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash, 7/10)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 (Emily)
Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC/Qalabash)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dram Marley (AC17/Touch 13/CMD17/16HP): 10HP remaining
Warrior 1   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 0HP remain, disabled & staggered
Warrior 2   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): Prone
Warrior 3   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 1HP remaining
```

[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  You guys are up Round 4     [sblock=Uff's Critical]Critical hits are on a 19-20 on the dice roll for daggers. Uff's attack roll was a 17. No critical threat occured.  [/sblock][sblock=Summoned Creatures]I don't mind the player controlling & rolling their summoned creatures. I prefer that they do actually. But, they have to do it properly while keeping in mind the creature's Intelligence of 2. Eagles can Full Attack while flying. Standing means they cannot use talon attacks, so that would be not to the best of their ability, yeah? Sorry, I just don't see any bird opting to fight on the ground to take advantage of 5ft steps when they can fly. 

 If it had survived, the eagle would move and attack the nearest bad guy or the nearest one threatening the caster or itself. Either makes sense and I would let the player decide.[/sblock][sblock=Ditzie]I think anyone can access my token/icon folder in my Ditzie gallery. But it may require an account, so I cannot be sure. I know I can access the galleries on Mowgli's maps to add/change images.

 Usually I pull an extra image down from the top before changing it. Double clicking any image brings up the image list and you can click the light blue up arrow on the left to  go up one level in my image gallery. Then the token states folder is  accessed by clicking the chicken icon (the first image in that folder). Inside are over 20 different icon  images and then some. So all you do is select one and it changes.  

You  can also rename any image too. Just click the little icon to the right of the block to save the rename before clicking elsewhere to close the menu window. Some icons can do double duty.[/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Oct 3, 2013)

Seeing Qalabash successfully trip up the hooligan, Uff seizes the opportunity to clear the battlefield.  He takes a step closer to the fallen warrior.  "Let's see if yer redwood floats!"  He says, placing his foot on the warrior's side and giving a mighty shove. Uff slides the warrior back on the damp wharf until he splashes into the water below.
Uff turns back to Marley.  With a nod of his head to indicate his scattered henchmen, he barks: "You still wanna do this the hard way?" And with another flick of his wrist a second dagger appears in his off hand.

Updated MAP
[SBLOCK=ACTION]
Free action: talking and Five foot step South.
Standard action:Bull rush (provokes, but only from Warrior-2): Bullrush attempt vs prone Warrior-2 (1d20+5=14)  (+ 1 Bless) Successful, but less than a 10 so I have to take Mystie's reroll: 2nd roll bullrsh vs prone Warrior-2 (inc. bless) (1d20+6=23) Success!
Warrior-2's CMD while prone is 10, so he's supposed to be pushed back 15 feet, but GM might rule he doesn't go that far in water. 
Swift Action: Draw dagger from spring-loaded wrist sheath.
*Sorry about the crit. earlier I was so excited to get a number over 20 I forgot to check the natural roll.
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 9
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: First hand: Dagger.  Second hand: Dagger.  Spring-loaded wrist sheathes empty.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash is about to take his advantage and bash the ruffian sprawled on the wharf when Uff sends him tumbling into the water.  He blinks like an owl at midday then flashes big, square teeth in a grin.

"Looks like there is swimming to be done today after all.  I hope your henchman can swim, Marley.  And where did that other run off to?"

Pretending to gaze into the distance Qalabash steps up to Dramm Marley and tangles his quarterstaff up in Marley's footing causing the man to tumble to the ground.

"Your advantage seems to have fled, sirrah.  Perhaps it is not too late to honor your _original_ agreement with Master Ringling.  With a slight discount for our inconvenience.  We are not thieves, you know."

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Free: 5 ft step, talking
Standard: Trip +AP+bless vs. Marley (1d20+5+1+1=17)
Swift: --
Move: --
[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: +1 to staff (8/10 rounds); Shield (8/10 rounds)
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Oct 5, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

"Okay, the fight's over, and we won.  _Stay down_!"[sblock=Actions]Readied action: if Dramm tries to stand, _summon monster i_ into a flanking square and savage him.[/sblock][sblock=Emily's Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 15 (12 touch, 13 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Empty/Empty

1st-level Spells: 2/3
Summon Monster I: 7/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 8/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 5, 2013)

Mystie shifts around Barton so she has a direct line to Uff.  Channeling again, his wounds close up completely.  "See, not a scratch on my boys.  They can beat on you all day long if needed."
[section] Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Move: 15'
Std: Channel positive energy (1d6=5)

The first Ally that rolls less than a 10 on the  d20 for an attack gets  the Misfortune reroll of the round. I can do each  person once a day and  one person a round.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 3 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: Bless 9 rounds
In hand: dagger
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_

The thug misses stabbing Uff before being knocked into the water.





Dramm  Marley remains on the ground and swings his sword low at Uff's ankles. He catches the brawler and nearly removes the foot. "This ain't over yet! Get your arse out of the water!"








"I'm trying!"

Marley's henchmen starts swimming to the side of the quay, intending to climb back up. The badly wounded one with the bow shifts to his right and fires an arrow at the girl summoning eagles.  She looks to be an easy target and his arrow sinks into her shoulder. "Ha! take that!"

The nearly fatally wounded thug disappears around a stack of crates.





Ringling Barton stays back and out of the way.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Warrior 2 missed AoO
Marley hits Uff for 11 dmg, remains prone
Warrior 1 withdraws & gone
Warrior 2 swims
Warrior 3 5ft steps, & shots Emily for 5 dmg
Emily needs concentration check to continue holding her Summon Monster SLA
Barton does nothing

Initiative:
Marley & his boys
You guys & Barton


```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      04/09 HP remaining; 5 dmg
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        02/13 HP remaining; 11 dmg
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash, 6/10)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 x 2 (Emily)
Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC/Qalabash)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dram Marley (AC17/Touch 13/CMD17/16HP): 10HP remaining; prone
Warrior 1   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 0HP remain, disabled & staggered
Warrior 2   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): Swimming (cover)
Warrior 3   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 1HP remaining
```

[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  You guys are up Round 5     [sblock=Uff's Bull Rush]I looked and cannot find where it mentions Prone suffers -4 versus maneuvers. Probably doesn't since it is not a melee attack. But I would think prone gets +4 to CMD vs. Bull Rush since it is hard to push someone lying on the ground.  In any case, 5ft is enough to push Warrior 2 into the water.[/sblock][sblock=Readied Summoned Monster]Emily is holding the release of the SLA at this time. Whether she casts it or not, the use will be expended. To keep the SLA readied, she needs to make a Concentration Check against DC 16.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash focuses on bashing Marley with his staff.  The time for talk is over and that realization settles on the magus like a grim and disapproving mask.  Holding his quarterstaff in both hands he smashes it down into Marley's ribs.

*Updated Map*

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Free: --
Standard: Attack +AP+bless vs. Marley (1d20+3+1+1=23) for Dmg +AP (1d6+4+1=6)
Swift: --
Move: --
[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: +1 to staff (6/10 rounds); Shield (6/10 rounds)
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Oct 7, 2013)

Uff looks surprised to see his ankle mangled at the hands of the downed enemy. Shaking his head he snarls, "Have it yer way," and, daggers glinting in the sun, leans into his double swing at the still grounded Marley.  His first swing connects and the dagger digs deep, but his other hand comes round a fraction too late and glances off Marley's armour, which probably keeps him alive.  Not wanting to get too far from the healer, Uff stays where he is.

[SBLOCK=ACTION]*Bull Rush topic addressed with GM via PM.
Free: Talk
Full round: Full attack vs Marley (inc bless) (1d20+5+1=24, 1d20+5+1=14) (forgot to apply penalty for full attack, so totals are 24/12. one hit one miss)
Damage: 8 total (second roll not counting) Damage for Marley (1d4+4=8, 1d4+4=7)
[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0
AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 2
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0
In Hand: First Hand Dagger.  Second hand dagger. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes empty.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)
http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 7, 2013)

Mystie is getting tired of these petulant fools who don't know when they have been beaten.  But, she holds her ground protecting Barton and sends another wave of healing energy emanating from her birthmark, because that is what she was born to do.
[section] Same Map
[sblock=actions]Stand in same place
Std: channel positive energy (1d6=1)

The first Ally that rolls less than a 10 on the  d20 for an attack gets   the Misfortune reroll of the round. I can do each  person once a day  and  one person a round.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 2 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: Bless 8 rounds
In hand: dagger
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Oct 8, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

It hurts, but Emily keeps it together, scurrying behind Qalbash before the man can get another shot.  Dramm's down and dying, so she focuses her energy on the man the bow.  She doesn't bother with words or gestures this time, just pure angry will: _kill him!_

And the eagle obliges.

Updated Map[sblock=Actions]Emily makes her concentration check and hangs on to her cast of _summon monster i_.
But she gives up her readied action anyway, preferring to drop an eagle on Warrior 3.  Talon/talon/beak crits _twice_, what the hell, with one confirmed no less, for a total of:
Talon: 23 vs AC, CRIT, 4 damage
Talon: 23 vs AC, crit not confirmed, 2 damage
Beak: 9 vs AC, miss

InvisibleCastle likes eagles, is the lesson here.[/sblock][sblock=Emily's Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 15 (12 touch, 13 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Empty/Empty

1st-level Spells: 2/3
Summon Monster I: 5/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 4/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_










The two foes on the quay are down and dying. 





The last of Marley's men in the water swims under the pier and looks to be trying to just get away.





Ringling Barton looks pleased, "Nicely done, ladies and gentlemen. Nicely done."









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Warrior 2 missed AoO
Marley & Warrior 3 dying, take 1 dmg
Warrior 1 withdraws & gone
Warrior 2 swims
Barton does nothing

Initiative:
Marley & his boys
You guys & Barton


```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      05/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        03/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash, 5/10)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 x 3 (Emily), Channel Energy x 3(Mystie)
Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC/Qalabash)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dram Marley (AC0/16HP): -5HP; dying
Warrior 1   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 0HP remain, disabled & staggered
Warrior 2   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): Swimming (cover)
Warrior 3   (AC0/07HP): -7HP; dying
```

[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  You guys are up Round 6

You can end combat if you want.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 10, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash looks around the wharf, his first true battlefield since he began his quest to build his reputation as an adventurer, and finds he has no desire to chase down the fleeing ruffians.

"Not as glorious as I imagined it, Master Ringling.  Rather sordid, actually, but that is likely the reality of my new life, I am sure."  Frowning he kneels down to check Dramm Marley.  "This one will die without some sort of healing.  Not that he has much sympathy from me, the brigand, but it seems rather callous to leave a man to die on the docks."

He looks down the wharf to where the last conscious ruffian is attempting to go unnoticed or flee.

"Your leader will surely reward you for saving his life.  I for one will not harm you if you seek to retrieve the injured."

Qalabash turns to Barton Ringling, "What now, Master Ringling?"

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
talking
[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: +1 to staff (5/10 rounds); Shield (5/10 rounds)
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 10, 2013)

Mystie steps forward and points her finger at their leader.  "Twizzleflitz!" and the wounds on Dram stop spurting blood.  The seem to close just a bit, not like the ones Uff had heal up, before he found some more.  "That one should live.  I will get to the other in a second.  Maybe tying them up would be a good humiliation for them.  That, and grabbing the crate for us." 
[section] Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Move: move 15' 
Std: cast stabilize on their leader Dram, Warrior 3 will get his next round.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 2 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: Bless 6? rounds
In hand: dagger
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_






The henchman keeps swims and calls back wryly, "Thanks, good to know. I  am gonna look for a new job." He is already in the think of the dirty  scum on the water, but he would rather not fight any longer. He ducks  under the surface and keeps swimming along the quay.





Barton Ringling replies nonchalantly, "Well, in any case you have earned  the money I would have paid these ruffians. Their bad faith in business  forfeits the remainder of their fee, yes?"

"Let us get my crate and depart. These men will think twice before messing with you again, I should think."









*OOC:*


Combat Over: 805XP Awarded (201 Each)





[sblock=Combat Information]Marley stable
Warrior 3 dying, take 1 dmg


```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      05/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        03/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash, 4/10)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 x 2 (Emily), Channel Energy x 3(Mystie)
Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC/Qalabash)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Dram Marley (AC0/16HP): -5HP; stable & unconscious
Warrior 1   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): 0HP remain, disabled & staggered
Warrior 2   (AC14/Touch 12/CMD14/07HP): Swimming (cover)
Warrior 3   (AC0/07HP): -8HP; dying
```

[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Combat over

I changed my ruling on having Emily's readied summon monster being used up when the action was not triggered. She has only used 2 of the SLA.


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Oct 11, 2013)

*Emily Halten*

Emily gestures to her eagle before it has a chance to finish off the dying man, and it obligingly collapses back into the ether.  "Mystie, could you get him too?"  Emily points toward Warrior 3, still bleeding out on the dockside.  "I think he's going to die too, but there's something I should do before we go any further."  She kneels, steadies her breathing, and then remembers: "Don't worry, it'll only take a minute."[sblock=Actions]Summoning Mother, 9 rounds left[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Is the forum really slow for anyone else?[/sblock][sblock=Emily's Stat Block]
	
	



```
Initiative +2, Perception +1, Sense Motive -1, 

AC: 15 (12 touch, 13 flat-footed)
Fort: +1  Reflex: +2  Will: +1
 CMB: -2     CMD: +0

Hands (L/R): Empty/Empty

1st-level Spells: 2/3
Summon Monster I: 6/8
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 4/9
Mother's HP: 11/11 (available for summoning)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 11, 2013)

Mystie steps forward further and points her finger at the other one laying face down in his own blood.  "Twizzleflitz!" and  the wounds on him stop spurting blood as well.   "That  should be enough to keep that one alive." 
[section] Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Move: move 10' 
Std: cast stabilize on Warrior 3.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 2 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: Bless 5? rounds
In hand: dagger
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## RunGord (Oct 12, 2013)

*AFK*

[sblock=OOC]I'm off to work now and will be away the next few days.  Uff continues to travel with the party, and I'll catch up when I get back.  Sorry for the delay.  Happy Thanksgiving! (if applicable)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 13, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash watches as Mystie makes sure the other ruffian doesn't die.  His eyes flick over to the man who has chosen to flee and abandon his compatriots then back to his own group.

"Well, I am not conversant in matters of law in these lands.  As long as the responsibility is _yours_, Master Ringling, then I will gladly collect the crate for you and we can deliver it to your domicile."

The magus attaches his quarterstaff to his pack and moves to grab one side of the crate.  He motions to Uff to join him in the task.

"Good work saving their miserable lives, Miss Thissiledew.  Not that they deserve your tender mercies but neither do they deserve to die for their foolishness."  He sighs.  "Alas, all too often that is the way of the world.  I hope, when my time comes, that someone like you shows mercy to my foolishness.  Now!  Off we go, yes?  Sooner started, sooner done!"

Qalabash stays in position only just now realizing that Emily has begun some arcane task that will take a moment to complete.  He watches curiously.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
talking

Happy Thanksgiving, RunGord!
[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: +1 to staff (5/10 rounds); Shield (5/10 rounds)
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2013)

_*~ 2:56pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_






Barton Ringling moves closer to the crate and inspects it, "Looks to be okay"

"Mister Qalabash, I am not being responsible for these men at all. Should the White Cloaks show up and start asking questions, there will be some doubt as to who caused this altercation. Our wee lass here pointed her crossbow at them and they attacked."

"Not that they are innocent, mind you. I don't expect they will run to the authorities either. Since no one died, I think they will jsut as gladly call it even."

"I would rather not have my crate impounded while the gendarmes decides to call in a true finder to question everyone."

[sblock=Combat Information]Marley stable
Warrior 3 stable


```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      05/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        03/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash, 3/10)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 x 2 (Emily), Channel Energy x 3(Mystie)
Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC/Qalabash)
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  You can take more than one round of actions now if you want.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 14, 2013)

Mystie moves around their leader and starts looting his body.  First removing the weapons, then his coin purse and backpack.  She then unbuckles his belt and pulls his pants down to his ankles.  Wrapping, twisting and tying the pants around the ankles, she then wraps the belt around the pants as well and cinches it off.  Then, after fumbling around in her own backpack for a moment, she pulls out some bandages and applies them to Dram's wounds.  

When Barton gives her a dirty look, "They shall know they only lived by my mercy."

When done with Dram, she repeats the process on the other one.   After all that, pulling out a vial of ink and a pen, "Umm, nah.  Putting a rabbit mark on their foreheads is too much.  How about _'greedy thief'_?"
[section] Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Loot bodies, pants them, and* then* bandage their wounds. 
(removed summoned dead eagle from map)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 3/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 2 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: 
In hand: bandages
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## OperationMaximumBear (Oct 15, 2013)

*Mother*

*"No, not the rabbit mark."*

Emily stands up, and up.  Her body is almost six feet tall, now, with ash-blonde hair and remote, terrible eyes.  A rune shines on her forehead, and if you look closely you can see the original girl, a shadow cast inside herself.

*"Where a rabbit would have run, or frozen with fear, they attacked.  'Greedy thief' suits them perfectly."*

Emily...or whoever...glances around, and her eye settles on Qalabash.  *"I'm sorry we couldn't meet until now.  Now that I've seen you work, I can tell you sincerely: it's a pleasure to meet you, Qalabash Baram.  I'm Emily's Mother, and you're quite right.  We should get out of here."*[sblock=ooc]Go here to get a sense of what Mother looks like.  I tried to embed it.  It did not work.

Also: I just noticed that I am roleplaying a magical girl.  The shame may never leave me.[/sblock][sblock=Emily's Stat Block]
	
	



```
AC: 15 (11 touch, 14 flat-footed)
Damage Reduction: 1/evil
Fort: +1  Reflex: +1  Will: +1
 CMB: +4     CMD: +5

Hands (L/R): Empty/Empty

Concentration: +6
1st-level Spells: 2/3
Summon Monster I: 6/8 (unusable)
        Daylight: 1/1

 Emily's HP: 4/9
Mother's HP: 11/11
```
[/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Oct 15, 2013)

"I'll give ye a mark to put on 'im," Uff grumbles.  He pulls out a decorated ceramic vial fitted with a tight stopper.  He pulls the stopper out with his teeth and spits it in the general direction of Dramm's head. "Mercy's wasted on 'im, pants and all" he says as he slams back the vial's contents, which causes him to shiver slightly as a few of his injuries look less serious than they did a moment before.

"Jus' a sec" he says to Qalabash, it looks like he wants to finish dealing with his injuries and reloading his knives into their sheathes before taking his share of crate's weight.

At Emily's transformation, Uff's jaw drops.  "Ahhhhhhhh" is all he manages, as he turns his head to the side like he's trying to look away but his eyes can't stop being caught up in the sight of the angelic apparition. "Ummm, Em'?"


[SBLOCK=ACTION]
Quaffs his Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=4)

Reloads his sheathes.
[/SBLOCK]


[SBLOCK=STATS]*Uff*
Fighter 1
Initiative:+2 Perception:+6 Sense Motive:+0 Diplomacy/Bluff: +0 Intimidate: +0


AC: 17 (12 Touch, 15 Flat-footed)
HP: 13 Current HP: 7
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0


In Hand: Both hands empty. Spring-loaded wrist sheathes hold 1 dagger each.
Ammo: 20
Conditions: n/a
Special:
Two-weapon fighting (reduced penalties for two attacks), Combat reflexes (2 extra AO per round), Improved Unarmed Strike (doesn't provoke AO and can be lethal or non by choice)


http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Uff_(RunGord)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash is, briefly, stunned into silence at Emily's transformation into her 'Mother'.  He gapes, blinking rapidly all the while as if he can clear the vision from his eyes.  Finally, he snaps his mouth shut and curls his lips into a smile again exposing his yellowed, horse-like teeth.  They are, however, less disturbing than the sharp teeth designed for tearing flesh that he noticed within Mother's mouth.  He makes an exaggerated bow complete with flourish of the arm.

"Ah, Mother.  Unexpected, but the pleasure is all mine.  You are as beautiful as I expected and even more ferocious."

He blinks uncertainly hoping he hasn't offended her terribly.

"I presume you are familiar with the situation at hand?  I shall recap, for your benefit, in case not.  Master Ringling hired us to retrieve this crate from a local businessman.  Except they turned out to be more brigand than business, though I suppose one could say that brigandry was their business.  Nevertheless, upon arrival they proceeded to gouge our employer for more money.  When we made it clear that we would not stand for such ill-mannered behavior they chose to attack.  And it was much to their detriment, I must say.  We are quite the team."

Qalabash beams at his companions clearly pleased with the little band.

"And Emily was quite ferocious during that battle.  Now I see where she gets it from."

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
--
[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: +1 to staff (5/10 rounds); Shield (5/10 rounds)
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 15, 2013)

"Sorry Uff, I was dealing with those on their backs first.  I will tend to your wounds a bit in a second."  After finishing with the unconscious men, "Ah, Em's Mother, come on over here too.  Emily was a bit scratched up as well."  She leads the two well away from the unconscious men and then channels the healing light of Annaya.  "I only got one of those left today, and we still got to get the crate across town." Looking at his remaining wound, "This should do.  Kerpotzl!" and the wound completely heals.

"Okay.  Pick up things and lets go."  Mystie spends a bit of time chasing various things, including her crossbow across the cobblestones and retrieving them.  Many things want to jump just as she reaches for them.

[section] Updated Map
[sblock=actions]Channel Positive Healing Energy (1d6=3)
and 
Cast Cure Light Wounds on Uff (1d8+1=9)
Uff healed to full, Emily got 3 back.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: 
In hand: bandages
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2013)

_*~ 2:57pm: At a quay in the Gulls ~*_

The small woman gathers a coin purse that appears to have about 100 gold coins in it from Marley. He also has a potion vial in another pouch. His longsword is off excellent craftsmanship, but the three bolas he carries and his longbow are pretty regular quality.

His henchman's weapons (shortsword and longbow) are no better. The man also has a dagger on his belt and 5 gold coins in his pocket.  There are 40 arrows amongst the two quivers.





Barton Ringling returns to Qalabash's side and comments, "Ahh, so that is what she meant by mother... Interesting."

"Can we go now?"

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      08/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash), CLW (Mystie)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 x 2 (Emily), Channel Energy x 4(Mystie)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Updated first post with treasure


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash nods at Barton Ringling's request to get moving and resumes his position at the crate.  When Uff joins him he lifts and takes a few tentative steps.

"A bit of awkwardness there, wait, watch... ah, yes, there we go.  I think I've got it now.  Shall we?"

His steps laden down by the crate and having to coordinate with Uff are somewhat slower and he thinks Mystie will have no trouble keeping up even with her lame leg.

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
pick up crate, move out
[/sblock]




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions: +1 to staff (5/10 rounds); Shield (5/10 rounds)
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## RunGord (Oct 18, 2013)

"Thank you, Emily, I feel much better now," Uff gives her a little bow before he bends to grab the other end of the crate.  "I'm with you, let's keep this 'ting moving!"

[sblock=Actions]Off we go, Uff follow's their lead[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 18, 2013)

[section] "Yep, time for part two, getting the box to where it belongs." Mystie takes up her position to the side as agreed to before and keeps up with the boys as they carry the crate.  She looks around but doesn't see anyone who is overly interested in the group.
[sblock=actions]move
Perception (1d20+0=8) to notice any interested witnesses 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: 
In hand: loot
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2013)

_*~ 3:14pm: Crossing the bridge to The Roses ~*_

Most people know better than to mess with armed people right after they just finished kicking somebody's arse in the Gulls. The people that do notice you leaving the two unconscious thugs are not any different and look away, trying to mind their own business despite the wee folk woman pulling down trousers of the beat up thugs.

With the crate in hand between Uff and Qalabash, the contents shift a bit. But nothing sounds broken and you are on your way.











A short while later you leave the Gulls behind and are crossing the stone bridge to enter the Roses District. From the other side, three White Cloaks step out from the street and bar your way to reach the other side.  The Sergeant wearing a breastplate and longsword gestures in your direction and nods to his two men who are armed with halberds and wearing scale mail. The Sergeant has a heavy crossbow in hand, and so do his two men. They aim them towards you.

In a parade voice, the Sergeant calls out and gestures for you to approach.  "Alright, set that crate down! Ringling, we are confiscating that contraband. Tell your people keep their hands away from their weapons and where we can see them."

"Get over here and stand to the side."  He gestures with the crossbow to his right (your left).






Barton Ringling looks to you guys a little sheepishly and says out of the side of his mouth, "Umm, can you folks handle this? I will stay here and watch the crate."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      08/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash), CLW (Mystie)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 x 2 (Emily), Channel Energy x 4(Mystie)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
        *GM:*  You can readjust your marching order during this next exchange.

You guys are up to handle the talking.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 20, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

With the flick of his eyes Qalabash sends Barton Ringling a reproachful look.  He lowers the crate to the ground and steps to the side of the bridge indicated by the guardsman.  He makes no hostile move as he does so and keeps his hands in full view away from his weapons.

[color=#66f99]"Of course.  We will cooperate fully with this city's protectors."[/color]

He speaks quietly to Mother.

"I believe Emily said diplomacy was your specialty...?  Keep your eyes open for a ruse.  Just in case."

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
Aid (Diplomacy) (1d20+0=1)
Standard: set down crate
Move: step to the side
[/sblock]
*Updated Map*




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 23, 2013)

Since these people look like they might have a bit of authority, Mystie doesn't reach for her crossbow this time.  "Hello sirs. May I inquire as to who you are and why you think that box contains contraband?  I mean, I don't know what is in the box.  I didn't pack it.  Did you?  If not, how can you know what is in it?  And besides that, here, in the City of Glass, where you can buy anything, what is contraband?  I'm serious.  What is it we can't have? Come on, come on, give me a full list."

"And how do you know something like that is in that box?  Is there someone making accusations? How can you trust their accusations if you haven't seen what is in the box?  And, if accusations are all you are working from,  how can you stop a normal business man in the street if there is nothing to show that he has done anything wrong?  I realize you may be the city guard, but anyone else making such accusations would get their nose bloodied for their troubles.  Or knees as it may be." 

"You can't make accusations without having some facts.  Since you haven't looked in the box, you don't have facts to support your accusations.  Therefore, you cannot open private property of his on suspicions.  If you could, I could accuse you of having thirty five gold coins that belonged to me in your belt pouch.  You would not let me simply open your belt pouch and take those coins.  Therefore, I suggest you should not, and can not open his box."

[section] Updated Map
[sblock=actions]move and talk Diplomacy (1d20+11=27)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: 
In hand: bandages
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2013)

[sblock=GM Notice]Sorry, I have not been gaffing this game off. I have  been waiting to get more participation from [MENTION=6749888]RunGord[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=6687144]OperationMaximumBear[/MENTION]. We have crossed the 1 week mark on OpMaxBear  already since he last visited EnW.

But I think Run is just busy and still with us (he was on the site today). I do need a post with some reaction/actions for Uff before I can update while NPCing Mother.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2013)

_*~ 3:14pm: Crossing the bridge to The Roses ~*_







Sergeant and his guards approach as Mother and Uff move away from the crate and off to the side. He faces the small woman who tries to lawyer her way out of things. He accepts what she says and replies, "We are members of the White cloaks. I will grant that you probably know nothing of what is in the crate yourself based on your questions.

"If you must know, we have the testimony of one bribed custom's official that admitted to looking the other way when Dramm Marley brought the crate in to be inspected an hour ago.  About that time, we have a dispatch from the same Marley informing us that his client Barton Ringling paid for the contraband. He also informed us that Ringling was picking it up and bringing to his residence in this district."

"Unfortunately, we are having trouble locating Marley. But we do have Barton Ringling and crate as we were informed."  He gestures to your dodgy employer and the crate. 






Barton Ringling curses and mutters, "Dammit, that double crossing weasel. Jig is up, I am out of here." He takes off running in the other direction. 








The other two White Cloaks start after him and blow their whistles.

The Sergeant looks at you to see what you are going to do. As you stand there, he offers you a way out of the situation, "Tell you what. Since you are such upstanding citizens, you can collect a reward for handing over the evidence of Barton Ringling's illegal exotic creature smuggling. Report to our district headquarters. If you have any leads on the whereabouts of Dramm Marley they will pay for that too."

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      08/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash), CLW (Mystie)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 x 2 (Emily), Channel Energy x 4(Mystie)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
[sblock=GM]The Diplomacy Roll improves the attitude of the Sergeant to allow the Encounter to be resolved peacefully. Awarding 300Exp each for Mystie and Qalabash. 

Since it has been over a week, the other two players are dropped from the game and I am wrapping this up now.

We could RP a few more days and exchanges, but I am hoping we can work something out that gets Mystie and Qalabash into Mowgli's adventure. I emailed him and we shall see.[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 26, 2013)

"The greedy thief that tried to strong arm his way into getting double his delivery commission? Yeah, I might know where he is.  At least I know where he was.  He was tied up in a pretty little package for someone to find about twenty minutes ago.  I guess you would qualify as someone." she says with a smile. "We can take you to him."

"Wait a minute!  You said he was smuggling creatures?  Is it a safe creature?  I didn't hear it growl or crow.  I am a healer by trade.  If it is injured, I should tend to it.  Can the box be opened?"  Her expression turns to one of worry and pleading.
[section] Same Map
[sblock=actions]talk
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 27, 2013)

*Qalabash Baram, human staff magus*

Qalabash scowls as he sees the beginning of his glorious career in adventuring take such an inglorious start.  Carefully he removes the scowl from his face and replaces it with a less unpleasant expression for the Sergeant's benefit.

"As I stated previously, we shall cooperate to the fullest.  We can take you to where we left Marley though whether he remains there yet is yet to be seen.  The crate is, ah, of course, now in your care though I can certainly vouch for the efficacy of Miss Thissledew's healing prowess should it be needed to care for whatever creature it is that is inside.  Interesting that we heard not even a scrabbling."

Now that they know a creature is in the box Qalabash's curiosity is piqued and he glances more than once towards the crate.

[color=#66f99]"I shall tell you what I know of Barton Ringling, though it is very little to my chagrin.  I will be more cautious in taking jobs in the future, you can be sure."[/color]

[sblock=Actions/OOC]
talk[/sblock]
*Same Map*




. . . *Qalabash Baram* . . .

[sblock=Stats]Qalabash Baram Staff Magus 1
Initiative: +1  Perception: -1

AC: 14 (11 Touch, 13 Flat-footed)  Current AC: 18 (Shield)
HP: 11  Current HP: 11
CMB: +3 / +5 Trip  CMD: 14 / 16 vs. Trip  Fort: +4  Ref: +3  Will: +1

In Hand: Quarterstaff
Conditions:
Spells Prepared:
 0-level: Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation
 1st level: Shield, Shield
Special:
Arcane Pool: 3/4 points remaining [Swift action: +1 enhancement bonus for 1 minute][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2013)

_*~ 3:33pm: The Roses -> The Gulls ~*_






The Sergeant takes a glance at the crate and shakes his head. "Oh, think  we will not be opening it here. I heard that it was a vicious dinosaur  thing. Probably a Deyna... Deenaneekus, maybe is what it is called. The  creature was supposedly sedated, but I am not taking chances. I heard it  was really fast with a nasty bite, but talons like scimitars."

As  if on cue, a screeching noise comes from the inside of the crate,  followed by a thump. The beast inside was probably sleeping earlier and  woke up.

Since my men are not going to be able to catch Ringling  themselves, we shall wait a moment for a few more of my men to arrive  and then we shall go find this Dramm Marley.






A few minutes later  reinforcements arrive and one of the original White Cloaks comes  trotting back from his chase. The guardsman reports, "We managed ta  catch da bastard, Sarg't. Richards be seein' him taken tad a barracks."





The Sergeant replies, "Very good, you come with me."

"You  four take this back as well," and gestures to the crate as he speaks to  the four additional guardsmen that arrived a moment before. "Don't drop  it or let it open for the sake of the gods."

"Alright, please show me were Marley is," he orders you.

A  short while later, you return to the scene of the battle with the  double-crosser and his henchmen.  You find the two men still there,  unconscious. However, they are wearing only their skivvies. Everything  else has been stripped and taken, including the rope you used to tie  them up with.

The Sergeant looks at you with a raised eyebrow. 

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Qalabash:   11/11 HP remaining;
Mystie:     13/13 HP remaining;
Emily:      08/09 HP remaining;
 ->Mother:  11/11 HP remaining;
Uff:        13/13 HP remaining;
Barton:     ??/?? HP remaining;

Spells Cast: Shield (Qalabash), CLW (Mystie)
Abilities Used: Arcane Pool x1 (Qalabash), Summon Monster 1 x 2 (Emily), Channel Energy x 4(Mystie)
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 28, 2013)

"Oh, its awake now.  Sounds like a mean one.  You have my permission to keep the box closed." Mystie says giggling a bit.

Seeing Dramm, "Well, his pants were tied around his ankles when we left.  Looks like wharf rats took those, and the rope.  If you want to put them in manacles first, I should be able to heal them enough to wake them up.  That way you don't have to drag them all the way across town.  At least I think I have enough.  It took a bit to heal our own wounds when they attacked us." sticking her finger through an arrow hole in her shirt.

"That one there was just a goon following Dramm's orders.  There were too more, but they limped away rather than fighting to their embarrassment."

[section]
[sblock=actions]offer up one channel and 2 CLWs
[/sblock][sblock=Mystie Thissiledew's Mini-stats]Mystie Thissiledew 
*HP 13/13,   AC 13*, 10 Touch, 13 FF; Init -1, Darkvision 60', Move 15'
Fort: +4, Reflex -1, Will +2, CMB -4, CMD 5
Perception +0, Sense Motive +0, Spellcraft +5, Linguistics +2, Stealth +0

 Dagger -2, d4-3
  Lt Crossbow +0, d6, range 80' increment, 9 bolts
Thrown Dagger +0, d4-3, range 10' increment

.,,,.....,,,,,,..Orisons: Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Stabilize, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
.,,,,,,,,,Racial Spells: Dancing Lights (1/day), Flare (1/day), Produce Flame (1/day)
*.,,.,,...*Oracle 1st Lvl: 2/4 remaining; Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Protection from Evil
......,,.......Consumables: 1 Cure Light Wounds potion
....,,.........Consumables: 2/2 days trail rations
....................Channels: 1 of 5 left, 1d6, DC 15
.........Immediate Action: Misfortune, force immediate reroll, once per creature per day
..................................If bad guy rolls 18-20, reroll
..................................If friend rolls  1 10 or less on an attack for the base die roll, reroll
..................................If friend rolls 7 12 or less on a dangerous save, reroll
..................................This consumes the swift action
..................................Misfortune used on Mystie and Uff so far today
Effects: 
In hand:
[/sblock]​[/section]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2013)

_*~ 3:33pm: The Gulls  -> 7:00pm: The Roses ~*_







The Sergeant replies, "Well, that is good of you to offer, but I am fine with just taking them in unconscious."

"Go get some more men, I will watch these two. I highly doubt they will escape on me," he orders his guardsman.

Turning back to you, he says, "I think we can handle this from here. You can head to our headquarters and ask for Lieutenant Saldivar. He can see that you are paid." 

With that he dismisses you.

Making your way back the Roses is uneventful and you spend two hours sitting around waiting for them to attend to you at the White Cloaks district Headquarters. Finally they take your statements.

You wait around another hour.

Then a clerk arrives and hands you each a sack of gold for your reward.

_*~~ FIN ~~*_

[Sblock=Final Awards]*Uff* receives 201+42x7 (294) = *495XP* & 42*6=*252gp*
*Harkoz* receives 13x7= *91XP* & 13*6=*78gp*
*Jericho* receives 15x7= *105XP* & 15*6=*90gp*
*Emily* receives 201+50x7 (350) = *551XP* & 50*6=*300gp*
*Qalabash* receives *963XP* & *+996gp*
*Mystie* receives *963XP* & *+996gp*[/Sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 1, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks PM.  Good game.  Even if it was short.  Looks like Mystie is going to be developing into a sassy little runt. 

Uff and Emily do get encounter gold of 301 GP for the first fight.  I have already updated their wiki sheets.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, PM.  Interesting little foray.  I look forward to our next outing.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 3, 2013)

Numbers in the first post look good, with SK's notation of 301 GP for Uff & Emily. *APPROVED*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I wished we could have ended with a good fight, but the final encounter was designed for 6, not two.  But, we get to move on to other things.  I am almost ready.


----------

